# Zero Divide (OOC Discussion)



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

*Zero Divide*

This is a low powered M & M, Power Level 5 with some restrictions on powers that are available.  Flight, Teleport, and other super travel powers are off limits, increased running and jumping is allowable.  All heroes have a biological origin, or you could even consider them mutants.  Each character is a blank slate, they have no current memory though they do speak the current language, and will know certain things based on some background choices I will provide for them from a pool of possible “backgrounds”.

So yes the characters begin life with amnesia, sort of a cliché start, but one that I think will be enjoyable as the story progresses.  The characters are between the apparent ages of 17 to 22, they are all young adults.  I leave any physical details to the individual player, but they should look human  meaning permanent transformation powers, i.e. ice man or rock woman, are not going to work, but if you want to elemental powers by all means go ahead.

I will need only two to three players though five or six would be perfect.  But I can make do with less.  The game will be heavy on the role-playing but also have action, I will try for cool set pieces and meaningful action.

6 points will be reserved for skills, 1 will be spent from your background/memories.

*Backgrounds/Memories*

*Leader:*  You recall a sense of being in charge, or at least having the responsibility.  You think you had a way with people, or maybe you just knew what to say, but you feel that perhaps you were important; Diplomacy 2 ranks, Sense Motive 2 ranks.

*Medic:* People get hurt, and you feel the need to aid them.  You have an inclination for helping the sick, wounded, and injured.  Maybe you were a doctor, or maybe you were just a worrisome parent of an active child, either way you have a healing touch; Medicine 4 ranks.

*Scientist (2):* You have an inquisitive mind, or maybe you just like trying to figure things out; either way you have some knowledge of the sciences maybe this was your field of study, or maybe you dabbled in everything?  It all seems jumbled; Knowledge 4 ranks (Choose one of Behavioral Sciences, Earth Sciences, Life Sciences, Physical Sciences, and Technology).

*Engineer (2):* Building things seems in your blood or at least the knowledge to do so.  Maybe you were just a car mechanic or maybe you were a weapon platforms engineer, who knows; Craft 4 ranks (Choose one of Chemical, Electronic, Mechanical, or Structural).

*Computer Tech:* You like computer systems, maybe you worked with them back… well back whenever it was that you can’t remember.  You know how to use them even if you don’t recall why you learned to begin with; Computers 4 ranks.

*Soldier (3):* Fighting people, or maybe defending others comes natural to you.  Perhaps you were an officer of the law, or maybe a military man, or maybe just some random street tough, either way you know how to fight or at least how to defend yourself.  Choose two skills from the following list each at 2 ranks; Acrobatics, Concentration, Intimidate, Notice, and Survival.

*Pilot:* You know how to operate vehicles be it that they fly or roll on wheels.  You can drive it, or at least you think you can.  Were you a stunt driver, or just a commercial pilot?  Perhaps time will fill in the pieces; Drive 2 ranks, Pilot 2 ranks.

_The number behind the particular background/memory track is the maximum amount we can have in the group, i.e. Soldier (3) means no more then 3 soldier types._

Make sure to note which background you are choosing.  Outside of the 5 reserve points for skills, and then one point used by the background/memory path you can spend up to 5 more points on skills of your choice.

The details of the actual story are vague because well that is part of the fun.

*Starting Points:* 75*
*System:* M&M Second Edition, Core Book only.

_* Remember 6 points are already spoken for._


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 4, 2008)

1st Edition or 2nd Edition?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> 1st Edition or 2nd Edition?



I believe the 2nd Edition.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 4, 2008)

Alright. Sounds good to me. I'm in; though you'll need to be patient with me I've only played one other game using the MnM rules. 

I'll go with the Soldier background. I'm gonna be a little busy tomorrow and Saturday, so I'll have my character up no later than Sunday evening. Is that acceptable?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Alright. Sounds good to me. I'm in; though you'll need to be patient with me I've only played one other game using the MnM rules.
> 
> I'll go with the Soldier background. I'm gonna be a little busy tomorrow and Saturday, so I'll have my character up no later than Sunday evening. Is that acceptable?



 LOL considering you are the first person, haha yeah works for me gives me time to get my notes straight


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm!

As many games as I'm in...I love M&M...and I -especially- love mysterious games!

I'm thinking right now some physical shapeshifting (only human forms though, so it's really just altering appearance) combined with some regeneration. I've had an idea for a powered human percolating forever now and never got to play her in a game. The amnesia even fits the concept, though I'm sure the reason for it will be different. That's cool though! I love adapting ideas to fit games...

Unusually low PL, but that just makes it challenging. I'd like to submit a build, if that's all right.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

*@Shayuri*

If it is too low I can boost the points but I want it low because for me the system can be daunting and I want the players to be manageable, and still I guess heroic?

But yes that is a cool concept.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2008)

It has been a time I wanted to try a low PL game. I had a character made for such a game, but the memory lose and the mutant origin doesn't fit him, so I'll think of another concept.

Looking at the background, I must tell I've always liked the more charismatic type of character and the *Leader* would interest me. The powers might not be directly in that spirit, but the skills will refelct it. most likely a type of leader who become string against the odd but doesn't feel necesserly as a leader itself.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

One thing to watch out for in M&M is that there's a certain number of points needed just to approach human norms.

Each stat point over 10, for example, costs a point. Then each point of attack bonus and defense bonus. Ditto with saves. It adds up -fast-.

Now, I'm in no way saying PL5 isn't enough to make heroes, or even heroes with powers. I think it is. And also, I think you're wise to lowball at first. It's -much- easier to add points later than it is to take them away. 


Hmm! No criminal backgrounds, eh? 

And Leader is spoken for...perhaps medic, or engineer...


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Just to give you an idea...

This idea is kind of like this:  You take Heroes, Mass Effect, Ghost in the Shell, and Battlestar Galactica (New Series); throw them into a room together have them fight to the death.  Then swoop in take the smoking corpses put them in a blender, throw in copious amounts of conspiracy...

Chill in the freezer, then serve in shot glasses.

Then forced to drink while watching Ergo Proxy while listening to In Rainbows.

_That would be the basis of my ideas, setting material, and uhh... yeah._


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hmm! No criminal backgrounds, eh?
> 
> And Leader is spoken for...perhaps medic, or engineer...



The names are just general baselines, more or less paths that I will use to funnel info/memories to your character.

I have a general idea, but nothing concrete of course.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2008)

Well, I have taken some thought about it, and one concept that I would find interesting to play come from The Green Mile, story written by Stephen King and put into a movie with Tom Hanks.

In that story, you have a prisoner, John Coffey, who can read the soul of a man and heal the people by touch. Playing that concept might fall more into the Medic Background, so if Shayuri want the Leader, he could take it.

His power would be a slow using healing power and an uncontrolled Mind Reading power that trigger on touch and gives the hero the power to see moment of strong emotion for the target.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Diplomacy and Sense Motive...yar...if you don't mind, that'd be perfect for what I have in mind.

And other social skills to boot.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Both concepts sound good, don't feel restricted by the backgrounds, meaning your "powers" don't have to reflect your background or vice versa, it is just well "background" for your amnesiac character.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2008)

I've got a question. Do we start at the moment we start to remember (I mean, we awake and we don't know our past) or we remember the last few days/months/years but we have amnesia that starts at a precise moment.

Ok, I've made a more deeper thought about the character, and I think I'll make his background with really no relation with his power. I'll take a mechanical engineer. Most likely a guy who has worked on some international project, like digging well and installing aqueduct, agricultural equipement and things like that. His skills will reflect that (Nice mechanical skills without being a first class in his field, some PR skills, foreign languages. Someone in good health and physical condition to live in hard places. His combat skills will be almost inexistant).


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> I've got a question. Do we start at the moment we start to remember (I mean, we awake and we don't know our past) or we remember the last few days/months/years but we have amnesia that starts at a precise moment.



When it starts you won't know anything but how to speak and the skills you have selected, but no recollection of how you came by such skills, or why you know them.  Sort of like Jason Bourne from the films, you will know stuff but no idea why you know that stuff.  Your powers will be second nature to you, but again no reason for why you have them and all that.

I like the concept very fitting for what I have planned.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

*The Estate*

Tranquil, peaceful, and remote are the words that come to mind.  It feels safe here, and although you don’t exactly remember where you came from or why you are here, you at least feel comfort that there are others here with you, strangers yet familiar in a way that escapes you.

The lady of the house, Vanessa is a stately older woman is her mid forties with a slim build and long straight dark hair and mocha skin.  She has taken you in, though you don’t really remember when that occurred, in fact your memories before the Estate are blank, and even how much time you have spent at the Estate is unknown to you.  Maybe a few days, a week, perhaps even months have passed?  There are no calendars but there are clocks, though trying to keep time is an exercise in futility as time tends to skip about, and whole tracts of time come up missing for you.

Vanessa spends her time speaking with you and trying to reassure you that your memories will return and even does her best to try and help you remember, but still nothing.  The Estate has a single road leading from it towards gates and a high brick wall.  The climate is temperate, never too hot or cold, and perhaps it is spring with an abundance of flowers, green trees, and crisp fresh grass.

Supposedly there is a town some miles away but you have never left the grounds of the Estate.  Or maybe you have and you don’t remember?  Everything can be hazy at times, making reality hard to digest especially with holes in your memory… gaping chasms of data lost.

_This should give you an idea of where the initial story will begin, your character can have a name (probably one either chosen or given to you during your stay at the Estate).  But these are your earliest memories you can recall, beyond this there is nothing._


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2008)

Here a first draft. I'ev still some PP to spend and I'll look at that later, but it gives a good idea which way I wnat to go. If someone want to play the Pilot, my character might be a good friend of him and his mecanician. If there is none, I might put a bit more skills points in Drive and Pilot. One thing he must have done while in the Estate is to work on some broken car, trying to put it back in function and give him a bit more juice.

[SBLOCK=Character]*??????*
Concept/Archetype: John Coffey from The Green Mile
Power Level: 5
Power Points: 75
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 3

*ABILITIES*
STR 16 +3 (6 PP)
DEX 12 +1 (2 PP)
CON 18 +4 (8 PP)
INT 12 +1 (2 PP)
WIS 14 +2 (4 PP)
CHA 12 +1 (2 PP)

*SAVES*
TOUG +4 (4 Con + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
FORT +6 (0 Base + 4 Con + 0 Feat + 0 Power) (2 PP)
REF  +4 (0 Base + 1 Dex + 0 Feat + 0 Power) (3 PP)
WILL +3 (0 Base + 2 Wis + 0 Feat + 0 Power) (1 PP)

*COMBAT*
INIT +1
BASE DEF +2 (4 PP)
DEF 12 (10 + 2 Base + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +1 (3 PP)

*ATTACK*
Melee:Fist +1 (DC 18 Tough, 20x2, Bludgeoing)

*SKILLS* 20 SP (5 PP)
Computer 			+2	(1 Ranks + 1 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
Craft [Electric] 		+3	(2 Ranks + 1 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
Craft [Mechanic] 		+6	(5 Ranks + 1 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
Diplomacy 			+2	(1 Ranks + 1 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
Drive 				+3	(2 Ranks + 1 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
Knowledge [Physical Science] 	+3	(2 Ranks + 1 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
Knowledge [Technologie] 	+4	(3 Ranks + 1 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
Notice 				+3	(1 Ranks + 2 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
Sense Motive 			+3	(1 Ranks + 2 Atb + 0 Feat + 0 Power)

*LANGUAGES* (2 Ranks)
Arabe, English, French

*MOVEMENT*
SPEED 30/60/120

*FEATS* (6 PP)
Beginner's Luck
Equipement
Jack-of-all-Trade
Luck x2
Skill Mastery (Craft [Electronic], Craft [Mechnical], Drive, Pilot)

*POWERS*
*Healing 5 [DESCRIPTORS](2 PP/Rank + 1 PP = 11 PP)*
PF: Persistent
PF: Regrowth
EX: Total (+1 PP/Rank)
FL: Tiring (-1 PP/Rank)
DR: Action: 1 minute (-1 PP)

*AP: Nemesis [DESCRIPTORS](7 PP/Rank = 7 PP)*
FL: Unreliable: Can be use during [Healing rank] round against 1 enemy before it fades out. This power recharged after a use of the healing power.

*Mind Reading 5 [DESCRIPTORS](2 PP/Rank = 10 PP)*
EX: Duration: Permanent (+1 PP/Rank)
EX: Action: Reaction (+4 PP/Rank)
FL: Range: Touch (-2 PP/Rank)
FL: Limited: Probe events with strong emotion only (-2PP/Rank)

*EQUIPEMENT*
_Laptop
Flashlight
Multi-Tools
Masterwork Mechanicals Tools
Masterwork Electronic Tools_

*COST*
Abilities [24]
Combat [7]
Saves [6]
Skills [5]
Feats [6]
Powers [22]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [70]
Unspent [5]

*NOTES*
Real Name: Unknown
Gender: Male
Age: approximatly 22 years old
Size: Medium
Height: 6'5"
Weight: 215 lbs
Hair: Short black
Eyes: Dark brown
Nationality: Unknown
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Tradeoffs: +0/-0

*DESCRIPTION*
Description

*HISTORY*
What happen? Where am I? WHO AM I?????[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks good, is that 8 total points on skills spent? Max you should be able to spend is 5 including the 1 you get from your background but I can amend this if players feel that is too limiting.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Looks good, is that 8 total points on skills spent? Max you should be able to spend is 5 including the 1 you get from your background but I can amend this if players feel that is too limiting.




Oh, I was thinking you wanted at least 6 PP spend on skills. If you want less skill points to be spent, I can see which skills could be scrap or lowered. So the maximum is 5 PP (That would make 20 skill points)


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Oh, I was thinking you wanted at least 6 PP spend on skills. If you want less skill points to be spent, I can see which skills could be scrap or lowered. So the maximum is 5 PP (That would make 20 skill points)



 Yeah basically they know how to do certain things and at certain points I will open up points for you to spend in the midst of play.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 4, 2008)

Ok, I've cut to keep more the essential for a mechanician type character, keeping only a few other skills at 1 rank. He is still a great mechanicien, with a good knowledge of science and technology. He can drive well, use a computer and play a bit with electronics. What remains have gone in everyday life skills (Notice, Diplomacy, Sense Motive and Speak Language).


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Ok, I've cut to keep more the essential for a mechanician type character, keeping only a few other skills at 1 rank. He is still a great mechanicien, with a good knowledge of science and technology. He can drive well, use a computer and play a bit with electronics. What remains have gone in everyday life skills (Notice, Diplomacy, Sense Motive and Speak Language).



 Oops I confused you, it should be 5 PP in addition to the 1 spent on your background for 24 total.


----------



## Victim (Jan 4, 2008)

So the 6 points of skills is more of a limit than a minimum?

Can you explain more about the no travel powers limit.  Does that include various levels of incorporeal, permeate, slow effects like burrowing, or limited things like levitation or hovering?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> So the 6 points of skills is more of a limit than a minimum?
> 
> Can you explain more about the no travel powers limit.  Does that include various levels of incorporeal, permeate, slow effects like burrowing, or limited things like levitation or hovering?



 Yeah 6 points are reserved for skills that will open up in play.  1 point is spent when you choose a background, and the player has 5 more PP max to spend so in total you can have a max of 12 PP on skills but only 6 of that PP will be usable on the character.

Burrowing, incorporeal, permeate would be on a case by case basis depending o how the power is used, if it allows the character to perhaps slip through solid matter, i.e. through a door I could allow that, but actually digging for miles no… and for the most part the levitation and hovering could work depending on how it is done, out and out flying around is out… and I am on the fence for hovering and levitation as well.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 4, 2008)

Hmm...

Solider (maybe) or one of the tech types: (Engineer/Computer Tech)

Still waffling between them.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Yeah 6 points are reserved for skills that will open up in play.  1 point is spent when you choose a background, and the player has 5 more PP max to spend so in total you can have a max of 12 PP on skills but only 6 of that PP will be usable on the character.
> 
> Burrowing, incorporeal, permeate would be on a case by case basis depending o how the power is used, if it allows the character to perhaps slip through solid matter, i.e. through a door I could allow that, but actually digging for miles no… and for the most part the levitation and hovering could work depending on how it is done, out and out flying around is out… and I am on the fence for hovering and levitation as well.




If I'm understanding this right, what you're saying is that powers that would let us easily escape the Estate are pretty much out, right?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 4, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> If I'm understanding this right, what you're saying is that powers that would let us easily escape the Estate are pretty much out, right?



 That sounds about right.

But why would you want to leave the Estate it is a wonderful place


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmm...I'm having trouble deciding on a single character concept to submit.  This is my first idea, a duplicator who may have been a street tough with a shady background. However, Duplication can be a troublesome power (hence this character's lack of attack powers). Thoughts?

[sblock]
*Michael*
Concept: Duplicator 
Background: Soldier

*Abilities*
STR: 14
DEX: 14
CON: 16 
INT: 10
WIS: 10
CHA: 10 

_14 points_

*Saves*

Toughness +4
Fortitude: +5 (2 base)
Reflex: +5 (3 base)
Will: +3 (3 base)

_8 points_

*Combat*

Base Attack: +2
Base Defense: +1

Attack: Punch +4 
Damage +2 (+4 Sneak Attack)

Defense: 16/11

Tradeoffs: +1 Defense, -1 Toughness

_6 points_


*Skills*
Acrobatics +6 (4 ranks)
Bluff +6 (6 ranks)
Gather Information +4 (4 ranks)
Knowledge: Street +2 (2 ranks)
Notice +4 (4 ranks)
Sleight of Hand +10 (8 ranks)
Stealth +6 (4 ranks)

3 points remaining for skills to develop. 

_8 points_

*Feats*

Attack Focus: Melee 2, Attractive 1, Defensive Roll 1, Dodge Focus 5, Improved Initiative 1, Interpose, Luck 1, Quickdraw, Set Up, Sneak Attack 1, Teamwork 2

_17 points_

*Powers*

Duplication +5 (Extras: Horde; Power Feats: Progression 2, Sacrifice, Mental Link)

_19 points_

_Total: 14+8+7+6+17+19=71, 5 points for skills saved._[/sblock]


----------



## Victim (Jan 5, 2008)

Right now I'm thinking of either a GL sort of Create Object focused character (Soldier - although based on protecting others than a lifestyle involving violence, really - or an Engineer - making stuff with his power), or a tactile TK based Soldier.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

*@Hammerhead*

I like that idea and I will probably go with it.  I approve.

*@Victim*

I like the tactice TK guy, that could be interesting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2008)

No Travel Powers. Erp. 

I've been working on my character on and off for the last five hours. Pretty much the only power I have is Teleport.   

I was seriously hoping to play the archetype I had in mind: David Rice from Steven Gould's Jumper.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

Teleport is just too disruptive for my tastes and really would impact some of the story I have planned.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2008)

Nutsy fagin. I'm dead for ideas.

EDIT: Okay if you can give a list of all powers off limits I can get right back on track. I have a general idea but I need to know.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Nutsy fagin. I'm dead for ideas.
> 
> EDIT: Okay if you can give a list of all powers off limits I can get right back on track. I have a general idea but I need to know.



 Hit me with your concept, as long as it isn't based around a travel power or really exotic it should be fine...


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 5, 2008)

Here's a first draft of Facade, the charismatic, regenerating shapeshifter...

[sblock=Facade]CODENAME Facade
Concept/Archetype: Shapeshifter
Power Level: 5
Power Points: 75
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 28
STR 10 +0 (0 PP)
DEX 12 +1 (2 PP)
CON 14 +2 (4 PP)
INT 16 +3 (6 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (6 PP)
CHA 20 +5 (10 PP)

SAVES 6
TOUG +2 (+2 Con)
FORT +4 (2 Base + 2 Con) (2 PP)
REF +4 (3 Base + 1 Dex) (3 PP)
WILL +5 (1 Base + 4 Wis) (1 PP)

COMBAT 8
INIT +1
BASE DEF +2 (4 PP)
DEF 12 (10 + 2 Base)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +2 (4 PP)

ATTACK

SKILLS 24 SP (6 PP)
Bluff +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Diplomacy +10 (5 ranks + 5 Cha)
Disguise +25 (5 ranks + 5 Cha + 15 Power)
Notice +7 (4 ranks + 3 Wis)
Sense Motive +8 (5 ranks + 3 Wis)

LANGUAGES (0 Ranks)

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS 0

POWERS 25
Immunity (aging) +1 (1pp)
Morph (any humanoid) +3 (6pp)
Concealment (normal sight, Flaw: Blending) +1 (2pp)
Regeneration (PF: Regrowth) +15 (16pp)
- +5 recovery check
- Bruised +1 (1 rnd, auto)
- Injured +2 (5 min)
- Unconscious +1 (1 rnd)
- Staggered +3 (1 min)
- Disabled +2 (1 hr)
- Dead +1 (1 week)

EQUIPEMENT
Equipment

COST
Abilities [28]
Combat [8]
Saves [6]
Skills [6]
Feats [2]
Powers [25]
Drawbacks [XX]
Total [75]
Unspent [0]

NOTES
Real Name: ?
Gender: ?
Age: ?
Height: ?
Weight: ?
Hair: ?
Eyes: ?
Nationality: ?
Ethnicity: ?
Tradeoffs: None[/sblock]

Will it be permissible to buy new powers with experience if we can fit them to our theme? For example, Facade's body control could easily explain all kinds of relatively minor (and some not so minor) powers that aren't listed here. Strike, Protection, various super movements, etc...

Or I could just start buying ranks in Shapeshifting so I could freely designate some points...


----------



## Velmont (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok, I've sepnt more points, I have 6 left. If I understood well, they are in bank and I might end having my memory come back during teh game with some skill rank, right?

He will probably be the skill monkey of the group. With Jack of all Trade, Beginner's Luck and Skill Mastery feats, he will be good for that, always ready to do the unexpected.


----------



## Victim (Jan 5, 2008)

Teleport might be more appropriate with the right lims.  A "return to waypoint" or Portal style teleport would allow for some fun tricks, but wouldn't easily egress the campaign area.

Nevermind, don't have the points/stats to support Jack of All Trades.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 5, 2008)

Vanifae, are you still accepting submissions?

This is my first time playing in this format. Will experience with the platform be a factor in deciding?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

*@Shayuri*

Yes you can buy new powers as the game advances.

*@Victim & Frukathka*

A blink style teleport could be good, the portal could too but it would have to be distances measured in tens to hundreds of feet not miles.  I didn't see your idea Victim, so I am not sure what you emant about not enough points.

*@Velmont*

You are correct the other points will come available rather quickly.  They will be usable by the end of the first story arc/thread.

*@Avalon*

Sure hit me with a concept.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 5, 2008)

I was thinking of something like an ordinary Japanese guy who likes Japanese folklore and one day he encounters a mystic naginata in a museum that transforms him into a nezumi (think master splinter from TMNT) who had used that naginata before.

Would that be ok?

He would look probably something like this when powered up:

Ink-Eyes


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> I was thinking of something like an ordinary Japanese guy who likes Japanese folklore and one day he encounters a mystic naginata in a museum that transforms him into a nezumi (think master splinter from TMNT) who had used that naginata before.
> 
> Would that be ok?
> 
> ...



Well this game isn't a typical M&M comic game, the characters have powers but the reason for said powers is unknown but it comes from a pre-defined source, now a mystic naginata won't really fit the setting but a Japanese male that has an ability to perhaps create an energy melee weapon could fit.

Transforming into the rat thing is a little much and a little out of concept for the setting.

Oh and the characters have no memory of who they are or what they were before this.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

*Current List of Characters*

Velmont - Engineer (Healer/Read Empathic Impressions)
Hammerhead - Soldier (Duplicator)
Victim - Undetermined
Kaintheseeker - Computer/Engineer/Soldier (Undetermined)
Shayuri - Leader (Shapeshifter)
Avalon - Undetermined
Frukathka - Undetermined


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Hit me with your concept, as long as it isn't based around a travel power or really exotic it should be fine...



Datalinker (primary), Communicator (primary), Telekinetic (secondary)

Focus on computers. 

Also, not sure of the name of the power, but is there one that allows a character to be one with a machine (like computers). I was thinking of switching off Tlekinetic for this.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Datalinker (primary), Communicator (primary), Telekinetic (secondary)
> 
> Focus on computers.
> 
> Also, not sure of the name of the power, but is there one that allows a character to be one with a machine (like computers). I was thinking of switching off Tlekinetic for this.



 I like the data link idea of communicating with machines that could be quite helpful.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> I like the data link idea of communicating with machines that could be quite helpful.



What about the other idea of becoming one with the machine? Appropriate or too exotic?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> What about the other idea of becoming one with the machine? Appropriate or too exotic?



 Explain what you mean by becoming one with the machine.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2008)

Not sure exactly.

Think Tron (or maybe Ghost in the Machine).


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Not sure exactly.
> 
> Think Tron (or maybe Ghost in the Machine).



 Well if you mean like melding that may be a little much, but controlling them would work as a start and working towards the machine meld... I could deal with that.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 5, 2008)

I've been thinking about my powers and the movie The Green Miles. At one moment, John Coffey use the illness he has cured from the prison director's wife to kind of mind control Percy so he can kill 'Billy the Kid'. Percy remain metally illed after that. As John Coffey told, he has punished the evil persons.

I was thinking how could that be put into stats, here a suggestion:

*Healing 5 [DESCRIPTORS](2 PP/Rank + 1 PP = 11 PP)*
PF: Persistent
PF: Regrowth
EX: Total (+1 PP/Rank)
FL: Tiring (-1 PP/Rank)
DR: Action: 1 minute (-1 PP)

*AP: Nemesis [DESCRIPTORS](7 PP/Rank = 7 PP)*
FL: Unreliable: Can be use during [Healing rank] round against 1 enemy before it fades out. This power recharged after a use of the healing power.

So, I want to know what do you think about the use of Nemesis and the limits put to it. I found Nemesis could be a nice way to 'punish the evil people'.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 5, 2008)

Well the travel powers kick some of my ideas in the head. (What can I say, I just saw the Jumpers Trailer)

I was thinking maybe a shadow manipulator type. Able to create constructs and such, but I see a GL sort of idea.

Back to the drawing board.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

So you use Healing and then you can sue one rank of Nemesis for the duration of the heal?  So 5 rounds of using Nemesis 1, since it only has 11 PP total and it costs 7 for Nemesis am I reading it right?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well the travel powers kick some of my ideas in the head. (What can I say, I just saw the Jumpers Trailer)
> 
> I was thinking maybe a shadow manipulator type. Able to create constructs and such, but I see a GL sort of idea.
> 
> Back to the drawing board.



 There is a really good reason for the movement powers, beyond the disruptive nature of teleport and all that, flight just would not really fit with what I am trying to do, but saying more then that would be bad at this point.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 5, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> So you use Healing and then you can sue one rank of Nemesis for the duration of the heal?  So 5 rounds of using Nemesis 1, since it only has 11 PP total and it costs 7 for Nemesis am I reading it right?




Yes. Each time my character use healing at rank X, he is allowed to use his Nemesis power for X rounds. The Nemesis rank is only 1 because it cost 7PP per rank (8PP/rank for teh power, -1PP/rank for the flaw).

If, with time, Healing has evolved to 8 ranks and cost 15PP, the Nemesis power most likely become Nemesis will gain a rank (Nemesis 2 cost 14PP) and could eb use for 8 rounds before it need to be recharged.

If he is drained and have Healing 3 (for 7PP), the duration of Nemesis would be 3 round.

Sounds that good? Too complicated? Not in flavor with your world?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

It works we shall roll with it for now.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 5, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well the travel powers kick some of my ideas in the head. (What can I say, I just saw the Jumpers Trailer)



That was my original concept too.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

I will probably start an IC thread later tonight, and as the others get finished I can integrate them into the ongoing story.  Plus it will give me a chance to get the players into the story, don't worry nothing MAJOR will happen as the characters get started.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 5, 2008)

*Dee:* Another amnesiac just like the titular characters.  She is at the Estate.







*Vanessa:* The caretaker of the Estate, she seems to want nothing but to help the group retrieve their memories and keep them safe.


----------



## Victim (Jan 6, 2008)

I think I like the telekinetic idea.

[sblock]
NOTES
Name: ... Ashle?
Gender: F
Age: ? 17?
Height: 5' 2"
Hair: black
Eyes: brown
Nationality: ? (English speaking?)
Ethnicity: ? (darkish skin tone)
Background: Soldier

Abilities
STR: 12
DEX: 14
CON: 18 
INT: 10
WIS: 20
CHA: 10 

24 points

Saves

Toughness +6 (Impervious 6)
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +2 
Will: +7 (2 base)

2 points

Combat

Base Attack: +4
Base Defense: +3

Attack: +4, TK grab +6

Damage +1 (punch), +6 (enhanced punch, or TK'd weapon), +5 (throwing someone)

Defense: 14/12

Tradeoffs: -1 Defense, +1 Toughness; per offensive attack (-1 attack, +1 damage or +5 attack, -5 dmg for telekinetic grab)

14 points


Skills
Acrobatics +6 (4 ranks)
Bluff +2 (+6) (2 ranks)
Climb +7 (+12) (6 ranks)
Concentration +9 (4 ranks)
Diplomacy +0 (+4) (0 ranks)
Medicine +6 (1 rank)
Notice +7 (2 ranks)
Sense Motive +7 (2 ranks)
Survival +8 (3 ranks)

6 points

Feats

Attractive 1, Dodge Focus 1 

2 points

Powers

Tactile Telekinesis: 12 points
-Mass Negation: Telekinesis 10.  Flaw: Touch Range.  Accurate. (1/rankx10+1 power feat=11 points)
-AP: Force Amplification: Enhanced STR 10.  (10 points of 11.) (Alternate power: 1 point)

Defensive Field: Protection 2 + Impervious 6.  (8 points)

Self Launching: Leaping 1: double jump distance (1 point)

21 points


Total: 24+2+14+6+2+21=69 
5 points reserved

1 point unspent.
[/sblock]


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

I like it too, approved.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

*Current List of Characters*

Velmont - Engineer (Healer/Read Empathic Impressions)
Hammerhead - Soldier (Duplicator)
Victim - Soldier (Tactile TK)
Kaintheseeker - Computer/Engineer/Soldier (Undetermined)
Shayuri - Leader (Shapeshifter)
Avalon - Undetermined
Frukathka - Undetermined

Only one Soldier slot left


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

*The Game Mechanics*

I will be handling the rolls for the characters and such, please list any modifiers and feat usage in your posts in OOC comments if needed.  During combat please list all modifiers to your rolls to speed up for myself, if you do not like this we can try and find a more neutral method if you fear some impropriety.

My OOC comments will be in red for example:

_This is an example of an OOC comment in the game thread._

I will denote a section is specific to a given character by putting that character’s name in bold as follows:

*Example Title Character Name*

Now if I list something in blue text it means that it sparks a memory, the character or characters recognize the term/person/place and following it up could lead to some note about who they are.

This is an example of a subject that the characters might remember.

This should cover the basics for now.  Each thread will be an issue/episode of the story.  I am not decided on which yet, I might use an episodic format as opposed to a comic format since I have done that before.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3976072#post3976072

The first Game Thread is up.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2008)

I would like to be considered for the final soldier slot.

I am thinking about a character along the lines of a bender from the cartoon Avatar the last Air Bender, able to manipulate one of the 4 elements.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I would like to be considered for the final soldier slot.
> 
> I am thinking about a character along the lines of a bender from the cartoon Avatar the last Air Bender, able to manipulate one of the 4 elements.



 Sure let me see what you got, though I think Kain was also interested in the last soldier slot as well.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2008)

Be the blind earthbender!

You know that'd be cool.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 6, 2008)

It's a bit difficult to design a really engaging character with no background, but here's a pitch hoping that this M&M game goes a lot more smoothly than the last one I tried to get into.

Concept: 
He woke up again in a cold sweat, and darted his hand out to the nightstand to gulp greedily at the tepid water next to him. The dreams, always the dreams... Every night was a disaster waiting to happen, the monsters of his unknown past lurking in the corners of his mind waiting to prey upon him.

What was worse, he wasn't sure if he was the monster his dreams were warning him about or if the monster was out there waiting. Fickle things, were dreams.

Sitting up, he ran his fingers through his hair and stared across the bedroom at the mirror in the pale moonlight streaming through the window. Was his hairline always this high or was it receding? This place was maddening, the staff friendly but less than helpful. He couldn't remember his own name, for crying out loud.

Other issues were less distracting on an emotional level, but only because of the dark shadow of lack of information cast over him because of the amnesia. Whatever else he didn't know, he was fairly certain that loss of memory wasn't normally accompanied by... spontaneous knicknacks. Sheets of paper, countless combs and cutlery, a hammer and a glass figurine - objects of his ordinary dissatisfaction fell from his fingertips sometimes, dream-like victims of his frustration.

The other day he sat for four hours tapping out stacks of pennies, just to see if there were some cosmic piggy bank he were robbing that would eventually run out. He couldn't. Nor could he summon a driver's license or a high school yearbook, a picture of his mother, the address of his first girlfriend, his dog, or a pony.

Not that the pony wasn't interesting, made out of who knows what and starring at him with a fixed baleful eye that any wax museum curator would jealously curse over. And once done, to smoke, to the ether, to elsewhere, where? He stared at the empty glass and watched it vanish into nothingness and then twist from that nothingness whole again and full of water.

He sipped the chilled water. "Drink Me," he thought. Reflecting on the rabbit hole, he put the glass down and rolled over to try to sleep.

Character Sheet:
OK, from what I gathered you wanted us to "reserve 5 pp for skills and only allocate 1pp for the skills given," so that's what I did. etc 

I fixed the character according to the corrected skill point assumption. He's still built using the Medical path, but now he's got a lot more going on in that regard - even a profession skill to make a little bit of cash with if it comes to that one day. 

[sblock=Sheet]
STR 12 (+1) DEX 14 (+2) CON 14 (+2) INT 16 (+3) WIS 16 (+3) CHA 12 (+1)

Fortitude +2 Reflex +2 Will +8
Toughness +2/+2

Attack +2 Defense +5/+3
Initiative +2

[sblock=Encumbrance Values] 
Light	Light: 43 lbs
Med	Med: 86 lbs
Heavy	Heavy: 130 lbs
Max	Max: 260 lbs
Push/Drag	Push: 650 lbs[/sblock]
Craft: Mechanical 4 (+7), Craft: Structural 4 (+7), Medicine 8 (+11) , Knowledge: Life Sciences 4 (+7), Profession: Geneticist 4 (+7)

Fearless, Inventor, Jack-of-All-Trades, Eidetic Memory

Create Object (PFrecise, Subtle; Extra: Continuous) 5

Abilities 24 + Skills 6 (24 ranks) + Feats 4 + Powers 17 + Combat 14 + Saves 5 – Drawbacks 0 = 70/75

Basically he's a support character. He's got some interesting options thanks to his powers and hopefully those options will eventually grow; but essentially at character creation he's all about not getting hit, dropping heavy things on opponents, creating distractions and barricades, etc. 
[/sblock]
*
Appearance*

With dark brown, slightly receding hair, nondescript dark eyes, and middling height he would never win any awards for noteworthy appearances. Overall his build appears to be one of someone who might have once been more active a long time ago gone soft and slightly pudgy in the middle. Currently he's not sleeping very well and has dark circles under his eyes from waking up in the middle of the night. He tends to wear loose, over-sized and comfortable looking clothes. Sometimes he has a nervous gesture, somewhat like rolling dice in one hand, that he does while "pulling objects out of thin air." He has dimples, and a grin that is infectious if not seen very much at the Estate right now. Socially could be best described as "inattentive," a diagnosis which would be incorrect as he remembers every last detail of nearly everything - except who he is.

His Create Objects power makes items that can only be as strong as stone, even though they're often of inferior or soft metals.  Using his eidetic memory, he can make duplicates of simple objects that he's seen before, filling in the gaps with his skills as needed. Though he's described as having little or chancy control over his power, I decided to write him up with a more definite control structure than that. The lack of control is mostly a special effect, in any actual circumstance he has plenty of control over what, when, and how he creates an object.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

Actually that is 5 points reserved but you can spend 5 points in addition to the 1 used for the background, meaning you would have 11 total PP for skills, so you can have more then one skill.

The point is to define the character as the story moves forward, besides I find many backgrounds tend to be overwritten


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

*Current List of Characters*

Velmont - Engineer (Healer/Read Empathic Impressions) * Accepted
Hammerhead - Soldier (Duplicator) *Accepted
Victim - Soldier (Tactile TK) *Accepted
Kaintheseeker - Computer/Engineer/Soldier (Undetermined)
Shayuri - Leader (Shapeshifter) *Accepted
Avalon - Undetermined
Frukathka - Undetermined
Shalimar - Soldier - (Earth Elemental Control) *Accepted
James Heard - Medic (Create Objects)

Only one Soldier slot left  *Possibly gone if Shalimar wants the spot.

Accepted characters can start posting in the game thread: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.p...072#post3976072


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2008)

Haven

Concept/Archetype: Earth Manipulator
Power Level: 5
Power Points: 70 + 5pp unspent
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 22
STR 12 +1 (2 PP)
DEX 16 +3 (6 PP)
CON 16 +3 (6 PP)
INT 10 +0 (0 PP)
WIS 14 +2 (4 PP)
CHA 14 +2 (4 PP)

SAVES 6
TOUG +5 (+3 Flat footed)
FORT +5 (2 PP)
REF +5 (2 PP)
WILL +4 (2 PP)

COMBAT 10
INIT +3
BASE DEF +2 (4 PP)
DEF 15 (10 + 2 Base + 3 Dodge Focus)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +3 (6 PP)

ATTACK

SKILLS 12 SP (3 PP)
Acrobatics +5 (2)
Bluff +10/6 (4)
Diplomacy +10/6 (4)
Notice +4 (2)

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS 7
Attractive
Attack Specialization 1 (unarmed)
Defensive Roll (2)
Dodge Focus (3)

POWERS 22
Earth Control 16 [Flaw: Ranged; Accurate, Indirect 3, 6 APs; 22pp]
-Earth Blast 5 (Accurate, Indirect 3)
-Magma Explosion 4 (Area Blast; Accurate, Indirect 3)
-Snare 5 (Accurate, Indirect 3)
-Stun 4 (Ranged; Accurate, Indirect 3)
-Dust Storm 5 (Obscure visiual and auditory senses) [100 ft cloud]
-Earth Shaping 8 (Continuous, Touch, Earth Only, Full Round) [250 lbs]

NOTES
Real Name: ?
Gender: Male
Age: 18-20
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 129
Hair: short and spiky blue hair, though the roots are coming in black enough to have blue highlights
Eyes: Green
Nationality: ?
Ethnicity: Presumably Anglo
Tradeoffs: None

Haven looks like a frat boy, and like a frat boy he is up for pretty much anything, and will flirt with anything that moves.  His motto, at least his current one is to enjoy things while he can because missing chunks of memory he isn't sure whether or not something is going to jump up and bite him on the ass and put an end to all the fun.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

I approve of the Earth dude.

*Clarification:* That should be 11 skill points max at start, 5 Reserve, 1 from background, and 5 PP of your choice.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

Just to be up front this will be a fairly mature story/game, there won't be cackling villains who rob banks because they are evil.  There will be choices, with shades of gray, because I find choices and consequences much easier to form stories around then just black and white good and evil.

*Edit:* I will try to post at least daily


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Be the blind earthbender!
> 
> You know that'd be cool.




Toph Bei Fong does in fact rule, but the blindness would be a pain and would really cut down on Haven's flirting.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 6, 2008)

OK, revised my character sheet to reflect more skill options and hopefully he can actually knock out some of the weird things the short introduction discussed.

Beyond adding skill points, are there any other issues?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> OK, revised my character sheet to reflect more skill options and hopefully he can actually knock out some of the weird things the short introduction discussed.
> 
> Beyond adding skill points, are there any other issues?



 I like him accepted.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2008)

Are we just waking up with our powers for the very first time in the IC thread, or what?  Do the characters have any knowledge or familiarity with the Manor house, ie are they waking up in a strange place with no memories at all?


----------



## Victim (Jan 6, 2008)

How expansive are the Estate grounds?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm...using pronouns with Duplicates is hard. 

Are we going to use color for our speech and thoughts? Barring a few exceptions (to add emphasis or establish character, for example), I'm not much of a fan: certain colors can be hard to read, it takes more time to post, and it gives a "Reading Rainbow" vibe.  But it also allows a cursory scan to reveal who is speaking/thinking, and clearly delineates speech and thought. 

I figure we should probably standardize our color-speaking practices, and decide if we want to colorspeak or not.


----------



## hero4hire (Jan 6, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> I was thinking of something like an ordinary Japanese guy who likes Japanese folklore and one day he encounters a mystic naginata in a museum that transforms him into a nezumi (think master splinter from TMNT) who had used that naginata before.
> 
> Would that be ok?
> 
> ...




No offense Avalon but it helps to read the concept of the game before submitting ideas.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 6, 2008)

Vanifae,

how about something like Ginji Amano from Get Backers with a bit of Tony Stark in him.

I'll try to post something hopefully tommorow because I'm having some eye problems as of late.


[sblock]Name

Concept/Archetype: Electric Battery/ Tinkerer
Power Level: 5
Power Points: 70 + 5pp unspent
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 
STR 10 + (0 PP)
DEX 14 + (4 PP)
CON 16 + (6 PP)
INT 20 +5 (10 PP)
WIS 10 + (0 PP)
CHA 10 + (0 PP)

SAVES 
TOUG + (+ Flat footed)
FORT + ( PP)
REF + ( PP)
WILL + ( PP)

COMBAT 
INIT 
BASE DEF  ( PP)
DEF  ()
FLAT-FOOTED 
BASE ATT  ( PP)

ATTACK

SKILLS  SP ( PP)

Craft 4 (Electronical)

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS 7


POWERS 


NOTES
Real Name: ?
Gender: Male
Age: 18-20
Height: 5'7"
Weight: 129
Hair: short and spiky blue hair, though the roots are coming in black enough to have blue highlights
Eyes: Green
Nationality: ?
Ethnicity: Presumably Anglo
Tradeoffs: None

[/sblock]

edit: Shalimar, I'm borrowing your char sheet to use as a template. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

You may have been there awhile or it might be your first day, nothing really is clear yet.

The grounds are big, probably several dozens of acres.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 6, 2008)

We have been reacting to each other like this is at least our second day, ie, that we all met yesterday if not earlier, should we stop doing that?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

I like the interplay continue.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 6, 2008)

Sorry about the delay, going to do laundry taking my books with me. 

A few questions:

-Is it possible to use Artificer as a way of 'macguyvering' tools, weapons and such? Or should I go more gadgeteer?
- I'm going to work on a shadowstuff manipulator or a shapeshifter (humanoid only) Toss out any problems with eitehr so I can tweak when I get back.

Rechecked the game. 

Hate the issues we've got with threads.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 6, 2008)

The shadow manipulator would actually be a really interesting idea.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 6, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> The shadow manipulator would actually be a really interesting idea.




 Still teasing it.


----------



## Victim (Jan 6, 2008)

James Heard's character (fork guy ) looks somewhat similar in crafting skills and object creation.

Quickness doesn't apply to Craft checks for making objects since you can't take 20 on them.  It does help checks for repairs.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 7, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> James Heard's character (fork guy ) looks somewhat similar in crafting skills and object creation.
> 
> Quickness doesn't apply to Craft checks for making objects since you can't take 20 on them.  It does help checks for repairs.





Well I was thinking it would be applied to invention, calcuations and such..

but if there is another player like that.. I'll delete him


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 7, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well I was thinking it would be applied to invention, calcuations and such..
> 
> but if there is another player like that.. I'll delete him



 Well I must have missed the character, what do you have so far Kain?


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 7, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Well I must have missed the character, what do you have so far Kain?





I removed it since it seems to be a little bleed over with another character. Didn't want to poach.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 7, 2008)

Well maybe less object creation and more just manipulating shadows?  Like stealth and stuff like that, not sure.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 7, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Well maybe less object creation and more just manipulating shadows?  Like stealth and stuff like that, not sure.





Whole concept was a builder/gadgeteer with a twist. 

Have to think on what to swap around.

Still got it on a txt if you want me to cut/past it to you


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 7, 2008)

It gives us something to work with.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2008)

Or maybe you could go with using the shadows as manipulators. You could buy some extra limbs and elongation, along with wall crawling in a single container and you'd have a creepy shadow spider guy being carried around by his shadows and opening pop bottles for him from across the room.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 7, 2008)

Name

Concept/Archetype: Shadow Manipulator/Gadgeteer
Power Level: 5
Power Points: 75: (x pp spent  +x pp remaining)
Experience Points: 0
Hero Points: 3

ABILITIES
STR 10 + 0 (0 PP)
DEX 14 + 2 (4 PP)
CON 10 + 0 (0 PP)
INT 16 +3 (6 PP)
WIS 16 +3 (6 PP)
CHA 10 +0 (0 PP): 14

SAVES
TOUGHNESS +?/? (+ Flat footed)
FORT +4/4 (4 PP)
REF +4/6 (4 PP)
WILL +4/6 ( 4 PP): 12

COMBAT
INIT +2
BASE DEF +3( 6 PP)
DEF ()
FLAT-FOOTED
BASE ATT +3 ( 6 PP): 12

ATTACK
 Melee: +3
 Ranged: +5

SKILLS SP (6 PP)
 CraftStructural) 4/7 

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30/60/120

FEATS 9
  Beginner's Luck
  Eidetic Memory
  Equipment (2)
  Inventor 
  Jack of All Trades
  Luck (2)
  Skill Mastery (1)
   -Craft (Chemical), Craft (Electrical), Craft (Mechanical), Craft (Structural)

POWERS
 Quickness (Mental Only -2), 5 (3 pp)
 Darkness Control 5 (10 pp)
  -Power Feat: Create Object: 4 (1pp)
      -Precise, Progression 1 (10 ft cubes) :14

Totals: 67
  Attributes: +14 + SAVES: +12 ATTACK/DEF: +12 +SKILLS: +6 + FEATS +9 + POWERS +14

NOTES
Real Name: ?
Gender: Female
Age: 18-20
Height: 5'
Weight: 119
Hair: Black, straight and down to the midback
Eyes: Brown
Nationality: ?
Ethnicity: Asian, possibly Chinese
Tradeoffs: None


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I am not sure which way you want to go, Kain.

Anyone have suggestions?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2008)

There is a lot of stuff that you can do with Darkness control setting aside the gadgetry, this is what the Ultimate Power source book has to say on it.



			
				Ultimate Power said:
			
		

> DARKNESS CONTROL
> Effect: Array (Obscure) Action: Standard (active)
> Range: Ranged Duration: Sustained
> Saving Throw: None Cost: 2 points per rank
> ...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 7, 2008)

[sblock=My Charater]
	
	



```
[b][font=Papyrus]Charles Emmett Reese[/font][/b]
[b]Concept/Archetype:[/b] Computer Interfacer
[b]Power Level:[/b] 5
[b]Power Points:[/b] 75
[b]Experience Points:[/b] 0
[b]Hero Points:[/b] 1

[b]ABILITIES[/b]
STR 14 +2 (4 PP)
DEX 20 +5 (10 PP)
CON 20 +5 (10 PP)
INT 16 +3 (6 PP)
WIS 14 +2 (4 PP)
CHA 14 +2 (4 PP)

[b]SAVES[/b]
TOUG +6 (+5 Con + 0 Feat + 1 Power)
FORT +5 (+5 Con + 0 Feat + 0 Power)
REF  +7 (+5 Dex + 0 Feat + 2 Power)
WILL +2 (+2 Wis + 0 Feat + 0 Power)

[b]COMBAT[/b]
INIT         +5 (+5 Dex)
BASE DEF     +1 (2 PP)
DEF          11 (10 + 0 Base + 0 Feat + 1 Power)
FLAT-FOOTED  11
BASE ATT     +1 (2 PP)

[b]ATTACK[/b]
Melee:  +1 Unarmed        (DC XX SAVE, CRIT, TYPE)
Ranged: +1 Blaster Pistol (DC XX SAVE, CRIT, RANGE, TYPE)


[b]SKILLS[/b] 36 SP (8 PP + 1 Background PP)

                      Total                    Ab    Bck               Take
Skill                 Bonus   Ability  Ranks   Mod   Mod    Action     10/20
Acrobatics              +8      DEX      3     +5          Free/Move    10
Climb                   +5      STR      3     +2          Full/Move    10           
Computers              +11      INT      2     +3    +4      ———        20
Disable Device          +9      INT      6     +3            Full       20
Gather Information      +6      CHA      4     +2            ———        10        
Knowledge (Technology)  +9      INT      6     +3          Free/Full    20
Stealth                +11      DEX      6     +5            Move       10


[b]LANGUAGES[/b] (2 Ranks)
English, German, Italin

[b]FEATS[/b] (3 PP)
Elusive Target 1
Equipment      2


[b]MOVEMENT[/b]
SPEED 30/60

JUMP
Running Long Jump    24 
Standing Long Jump   12
High (Vertical) Jump  6


[b]POWERS[/b]
Communication 5 (1 PP/Rank + 4 PP = 9 PP)
PF: Selective
PF: Subtle
PF: Innate
EX: Area

Datalink 5 (1 PP/Rank + 1 PP = 6 PP)
PF: Innate

Leaping 1 (1 PP/Rank = 1 PP)

Telekinesis 1 (2 PP/Rank + 2 PP = 4 PP)
PF: Innate
PF: Precise


[b]EQUIPEMENT[/b] (10 points)
Blaster Pistol
Trench Coat
Duffel Bag w/change of clothes


[b]COST[/b]
Abilities [38]
Combat [1]
Saves [3]
Skills [9]
Feats [3]
Powers [21]
Drawbacks [0]
Total [75]
Unspent [0]


[b]NOTES[/b]
Real Name: Unknown (Charles Emmett Reese)
Gender: Male
Age: 34
Size: Medium
Height: 5'9"
Weight: 210 lbs
Hair: Long brown (w/Ponytail)
Eyes: Dark Blue
Nationality: Unknown (American)
Ethnicity: Caucasian
Tradeoffs: +0/-0

[b]DESCRIPTION[/b]
Description

[b]HISTORY[/b]
What the dilly-o?
```
[/sblock]
I need help finishing up my character. 

1) Combat section needs a look over. I need to know of any corrections I need to make.
2) I don't know how to properly calaculate attack stuff. I only have two attacks:

Melee: Unarmed
Ranged: Blaster Pistol


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2008)

Something I found useful was this Open Office Spreadsheet for M&M2E. It's certainly not the end-all, be-all of character generation aids, but I was able to knock out a half dozen versions of my character pretty quickly to see how the various versions weighed against each other.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 7, 2008)

Well I'm stumped on what to do. I was thinking a gagetter/inventor who used shadowforces for tools and such.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks James, that'll come in handy in the future. Right now, I don't want to go into it. What do I need to launch it though? If it runs from excel, I don't know what the problem is, as I have it installed.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2008)

It's an Open Office spreadsheet.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Well I'm stumped on what to do. I was thinking a gagetter/inventor who used shadowforces for tools and such.



You could make your normal gadgeteer, then give him the Improvised Tools feat as a power in your shadowforces container so it goes away when the power is nullified.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 7, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> It's an Open Office spreadsheet.



I don't have the kind of connection needed to download a large 120mb file.  :\


----------



## James Heard (Jan 7, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I don't have the kind of connection needed to download a large 120mb file.  :\



Heh. My connection's good enough that I don't start noticing unless the file is a gig or more. Sorry, that spreadsheet's the only one I know about.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 7, 2008)

I can email you a straight excel sheet if you give me your email.  Its Simpson's character builder, the sheet that has been very popular over on the MnM boards.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 7, 2008)

*@Frukathka*: One thing you should correct on your character sheet. You have spend too much PP on you skills. Here how the skills work:


1 PP *must* be spent on your background to fill the requirement. That mean the background is not a modifier to the skill, but a number of rank you must buy.
up to 5 more PP can be spend at character creation.
up to 5 more PP can be saved for skill points. You can't distribute them yet, but they will appear later in the game, most likely with some flashback.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 7, 2008)

Vanifae, would this character be okay?

[sblock]Surge

Concept/Archetype: Electric Battery/ Tinkerer
Power Level: 5
Power Points: 70 + 5pp unspent
Experience Points:
Hero Points: 1

ABILITIES 
STR 10 + (0 PP)
DEX 14 + (4 PP)
CON 16 + (6 PP)
INT 20 +5 (10 PP)
WIS 10 + (0 PP)
CHA 10 + (0 PP)

SAVES 
TOUG +3 (+ Flat footed)
FORT +4 (1 PP)
REF +3 (1 PP)
WILL +2 (2 PP)

COMBAT 
INIT +2
BASE DEF +2 (4 PP)
DEF 12 (10 +2 base)
FLAT-FOOTED 11
BASE ATT +2 (4 PP)

ATTACK

+2 Ranged, Blast 5 (Electrical)
+2 Melee, Strike 5 (Aura, Electrical)

SKILLS 24 SP (6 PP)

+11 Computers 4
+12 Craft 5 (Electronical)
+12 Craft 5 (Mechanical)
+11 Knowledge (Technology) 6
+4 Notice 4

MOVEMENT
SPEED 30 ft/60 ft/120 ft

FEATS 4pp
Equipment
Improvised Tools
Instant Up
Inventor


POWERS 

Electrical Control 5 [Blast 5 (Electrical)] (2 pp/level +1 AP = 10 +1) = 11 AP
AP: Strike 5 [Aura, Electrical] [Extra: Secondary Effect +1pp/level]

Regeneration (PF: Persistent): 17 pp
+5 Recovery Check: 5pp
Bruised +1
Unconscious +1
Injured +2
Staggered +3
Disabled +2
Ability Damage +2

Equipment (5 pp from Equipment feat)

Flashlight 1 pp
Masterwork Tools - Craft (Electrical) 1 pp
Masterwork Tools - Craft (Mechanical) 1 pp
Masterwork Laptop 2 pp

NOTES
Real Name: ?
Gender: Male
Age: 18-20
Height: 5'10"
Weight: 140
Hair: Short, tussled black hair with brown highlights
Eyes: Brown
Nationality: ?
Ethnicity: Presumably Asian, possibly Japanese
Tradeoffs: None

[/sblock]


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 7, 2008)

I like everything except the super speed 

Edit: I know I am being picky.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 7, 2008)

I just saw, when reading one last time my last post in the IC thread to make sur ethere is not toomuch mistake, that I told Ian stroke the dogs... and in a previous post, I told Ian have forgotten his gloves in the garage. I think I might find if dogs have strong emotion... I could have edit my post, but I am curious about it, and I think it would be a nice quirk to have Ian a bit absent-minded.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice catch.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 7, 2008)

Hmm.. 

been thinking of a 'package deal' psychic type.

Which would be better.. 'Magic' with a lot of pychic effects or a power like Telepathy with a few power feats?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 7, 2008)

Let's stay away from Magic, mental or psionic powers may be much more interesting.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 7, 2008)

Dee said:
			
		

> “Maybe it was a little extreme but I had to know, and the fact that I can’t hurt myself… the fact that we have these abilities…” she pauses. She searches for what to say then speaks, “Maybe none of this is real; maybe this is some really elaborate delusion or dream… I am not even sure how that would work. I get the feeling if we tried to leave here we wouldn’t get far. This place is a prison, I just feel it.”




Maybe this is all some kind of demented game.


----------



## Victim (Jan 8, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Maybe this is all some kind of demented game.




"You're in a video game, Max."


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 8, 2008)

Vanifae, I've tossed out the Super-speed and made a few changes. Can you please check my char sheet?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 8, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> "You're in a video game, Max."




The truth was a burning green crack through my brain. Weapon statistics hanging in the air, glimpsed out of the corner of my eye. Endless repetition of the act of shooting, time slowing down to show off my moves. The paranoid feel of someone controlling my every step. I was in a computer game. Funny as Hell, it was the most horrible thing I could think of.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 8, 2008)

Avalon you might want to double check the cost of the aura, per the eratta, Aura is the strike power bought to sustained, it costs 4pp/rank. For 10pp you get two ranks.



			
				Ultimate Power p155 said:
			
		

> *ENERGY AURA*
> Effect: Damage, Aura Action: Free (active)
> Range: Touch Duration: Sustained
> Saving Throw: Toughness Cost: 4 points per rank
> ...


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 8, 2008)

*@Avalaon*

I will look it over looks like Shalimar, rules genius maximus found something though.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 8, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Maybe this is all some kind of demented game.



Curious.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2008)

Vanifae, I could use you input on my attacks.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm feeling rather intimidated by the in character thread. It's 2 pages long already and I don't know how to start. Help!


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 8, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm feeling rather intimidated by the in character thread. It's 2 pages long already and I don't know how to start. Help!





I know your pain as I wrack my brain to figure out what to do for powers/concept


----------



## Velmont (Jan 8, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I'm feeling rather intimidated by the in character thread. It's 2 pages long already and I don't know how to start. Help!




Well, wake up late for a reason of your own and take a walk to the garage. Ian will need another technology geek to work on that radio I think.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 8, 2008)

Shalimar, I thought that we are using only the Core Rule book.

I based the Aura add-on from there and it says that it's only a +1. Besides, I bought the strike power as an additional power to the array.

I'm AFB right now but please check it.

If I had known we could use the Ultimate Power book, I would have done things otherwise.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 8, 2008)

I will be looking over the new characters in the morning.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 8, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Shalimar, I thought that we are using only the Core Rule book.
> 
> I based the Aura add-on from there and it says that it's only a +1. Besides, I bought the strike power as an additional power to the array.
> 
> ...




We are only using the core book, but the errata for M&M adds in the requirement for a "touch range sustained power" in Aura. Seems like an extreme application of the nerf bat, but it's in the core rules. 

Frukathka, just enter and start posting. It's not like you missed some climatic, no holds barred bloodbath as the opener .


----------



## James Heard (Jan 8, 2008)

It's probably safer entering away from/after my character's morning crazies anyways.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 8, 2008)

It probably didn't help that my "normal guy" concept brainstorm happened during SG:Atlantis, and therefore my character probably owes an awful lot of personality to Rodney McKay's bouncing-all-over-the-place, talks-too-much conversation style.



It's only recently that he's developed that into a segue into "Rodney McKay, AKA Kwai Chang Caine."


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 8, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> We are only using the core book, but the errata for M&M adds in the requirement for a "touch range sustained power" in Aura. Seems like an extreme application of the nerf bat, but it's in the core rules.
> 
> Frukathka, just enter and start posting. It's not like you missed some climatic, no holds barred bloodbath as the opener .




I've just read the Aura entry in Ultimate Power Hammerhead, let's just see what Vanifae thinks of this discussion.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 8, 2008)

Aura was nerfed due to it being over powered and the nerf was errated into the core rules, so the nerf is core.  It was just way too good for a 1pp/level extra.  Toughness saves are harder to make, being able to inflict two per hit and possibly 3+ toughness saves per round is very very powerful.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 8, 2008)

Using updated rules sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 8, 2008)

So that makes my powerset a little expensive. How about I just go with the weapon summoning concept instead.

Is that okay Vanifae?

There is a Weapon Summoning power in the Ultimate Power book, p. 201. Would you allow that instead of the electrical control array?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 8, 2008)

Considering I don't have Ultimate Power I would have to see a write up of it.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 8, 2008)

Isn't Weapon Summoning just Strike?


----------



## Victim (Jan 8, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Aura was nerfed due to it being over powered and the nerf was errated into the core rules, so the nerf is core.  It was just way too good for a 1pp/level extra.  Toughness saves are harder to make, being able to inflict two per hit and possibly 3+ toughness saves per round is very very powerful.




The problem is that A) I don't necessarily buy Toughness as being worse than other saves,  B) I don't see the new requirement as an improvement.

Let's start with B:  The requirement that the Aura power be Touch Range and Sustained means that the base power of the aura makes a tremendous difference in the overall cost.  Strike (probably the most basic Aura idea, and generally one of the more obvious ones) goes up by 2 pp/rank - Aura is costing 4/rank total.  Let's look at some other powers though.  Emotion Control is Perception range and Sustained.  Including Aura is net -1 (-2 going to touch range, +1 for Aura), so an Emotion Aura is only 1 pp/rank and not noticeable by default.  And Noticeability is a huge deal on Auras, since an opponent who can reasonably guess that someone has an aura can often use other tactics easily to defeat the defensive benefit.  Punching or grabbing the burning guy or spikey lass might be a bad idea; instead smack them with something big, use a ranged attack, etc.  Is a Will attack really only less than 1/4th the power of a damaging effect?  Maybe?  Then let's look at something that does damage.  Take Telekinesis, make it touch range and buy the damaging extra to go with the Aura.  Now you can do damage or achieve some other STR based effect for a total of 3pp/rank.  The errata's nerf to Aura doesn't so much weaken Aura as simply change the good ways to use.  If Aura really does need to weakened (probably, along with the other - even easier and cheaper - way to inflict multiple damages: Improved Grab), then that's not the way to do it.

And for A, Damage save DCs do start at 5 points higher than other save DCs.  However, let's look at the overall situation.  I think there's generally going to be more variability in exotic saves than in toughness, since they aren't so strongly linked to PL.  That's both good (you can hit a weak spot), and bad (some saves can be at or above PL without a corresponding downside).  With some foreknowledge (or good guessing) and/or an array with several attack forms, I think the attacker can get an edge though.

And the sliding effects for attack powers tend to compare pretty evenly with damage.  Let's make some comparisons assuming that toughness save = exotic save (a pretty high level of exotic saves, IMO).  Because the difference in starting DCs, the degree of failure on a 'other' save is going to be 5 points less than that of damage.

................Damage.............................  Power
Fail 0-4:   Bruise    .............................. nothing
Fail 5-9:  Stun+Bruise...........................  Daze (lasting), fatigue, -2 att/check, slowed, entangle
Fail 10-14: Staggered+Stun................. Stun (L), Nausea (L), Bound/Helpless, Exhausted
Fail 15:  KO ......................................KO (L), KO, Fanatic (L)

At the 15 point level (or failure by 10 for exotic attacks), the results are basically equivalent: the character is taken out.  Although being Fanatic is a bit worse than that, I'd say, since it's not only -1 combatant for your team AND +1 for the enemy team.  Sometimes it will be easier to bounce back from damage (regen, recovery check, Healing), other times it will easier to shrug off the lasting effect on a followup save or have it countered.

At the failure by 10 or so level (5 for special attacks), the damaged character is in trouble for a round, and significantly diminished in capability otherwise.  I think that results like helpless (snare, or paralyze) or losing the ability to attack for possibly several rounds (Stun, Nausea) are in the same ballpark.  Emotion Control can be pretty bad at this stage too (helpful from love, hostile to someone from hate, or running away).  Exhaustion isn't so bad for this level of effect, since it's only more penalties instead of something that screws up actions.  However, fatigue type effects can be hard to heal (only HP or hours to recover; no secondary save to shake it off) and can really screw characters using Extra Effort.

At the -5 from DC level (basic failure for non toughness), damage is pretty much always worse.  The only condition that I'd generally consider as bad being Stunned for a round (and taking a bruise) might be Daze or Slow from Stun and Paralyze respectively.  Stun is worse for a single round, but the others can screw up actions over multiple rounds depending on followup saves.  Note that non-staged effects like Confuse, Dazzle, Dimensional Pocket, Mind Control, Drain, Suffocate and Transform come in that this level.  The problems inflicted by these powers vary radically on a case by case basis, ranging from annoying (Dazzle that doesn't take out all a character's accurate senses) to problematic (blindness, trapped in an object or other dimension) to "Fine.  Just give me the HP for getting screwed by this BS."

At the 0 to 4 level, the character would have made the save against the exotic attack, so the damage is obviously worse.

So I'm not really buying non-damaging as being significantly worse than damage effects, although the variability there can make comparisons difficult.  EDIT: oops, had this backward for my argument.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 8, 2008)

And no your characters are not heartless or evil monsters though some will have done some questionable things this will not be some Millaresque adventure into pain and misery.

But I find that foibles make for good initial drama.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 8, 2008)

Assuming that the vision was real, the guy that Michael offed was kind of a sleazebag. 

Has anyone else done anything evil in their flashbacks/visions?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 9, 2008)

Our characters do still all appear to be in our teens/early twenties, right?  Just want to confirm that since the US in the visions would seem to be much older.

Victim, I agree that a damaging aura costing 4 is a bit much, but I think only costing 1 is too little for what it does.  I would have just made it a flat 2pp/rank modifier, especially since as an extra it is always on so you'd have to buy another strike outside of it.

Here is the text for weapon summoning:



> *WEAPON SUMMONING*
> Effect: Array (Damage) Action: Free (active)
> Range: Personal Duration: See description
> Saving Throw: Toughness Cost: 2 points per rank
> ...




Weapon Summoning is the Blast Power, for each additional weapon you want to be able to summon you by an AP.  Its all just flavor text really.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 9, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Our characters do still all appear to be in our teens/early twenties, right?  Just want to confirm that since the US in the visions would seem to be much older.



Yes apparent ages should be about 18-22 years of age.

And yes I figured you would not like Haven's flashback


----------



## Victim (Jan 9, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> And no your characters are not heartless or evil monsters though some will have done some questionable things this will not be some Millaresque adventure into pain and misery.
> 
> But I find that foibles make for good initial drama.




No problems here.  And even someone used to be a monster, no need for them to embrace that since there's amnesia.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 9, 2008)

I know that Avalon and Kain want to get in on the fun, so lets firm those characters up, and you guys can get started posting in the game thread while we work out the details.  Frukathka as well if he still interested, if not I am fgoing to move orward here shortly, to the NEXT phase.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 10, 2008)

This is a lot of fun, but I have to mention that this is probably the _weirdest_ game I've been a part of in a long time.  Good job!


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> This is a lot of fun, but I have to mention that this is probably the _weirdest_ game I've been a part of in a long time.  Good job!




I agree with the weirdness comment.

Do Haven and Facade find anything upstairs?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I agree with the weirdness comment.
> 
> Do Haven and Facade find anything upstairs?



 Oh I was waiting to see what was going on there, and indeed perhaps they do 

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Victim (Jan 10, 2008)

I was thinking that we might want to bring them down into the kitchen to meet Mira.  Especially Haven.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 10, 2008)

Yep, I actually metagamed sending Vanessa away so that no one thought I was monopolizing her. I never really intended for anyone to follow my character in the first place, no matter how wonderfully bizarre things were because they did.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> I was thinking that we might want to bring them down into the kitchen to meet Mira.  Especially Haven.




Haven is a walking libido, of course he'll flirt.  He actually hasn't had a chance to flirt with Ashly yet either.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Yep, I actually metagamed sending Vanessa away so that no one thought I was monopolizing her. I never really intended for anyone to follow my character in the first place, no matter how wonderfully bizarre things were because they did.



 It will all make sense one day.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Haven is a walking libido, of course he'll flirt.  He actually hasn't had a chance to flirt with Ashly yet either.



*Correction*

Haven was a walking Libido now he just some guy who likes to flirt with girls


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2008)

Lets just say that he knows there are limits, not that he stopped havnga libido.  Right now he thinks since he is too young to have been that guy, its fine to flirt and sleep around, its just not ok to sleep around when you have a family that deserves better.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> It will all make sense one day.



I'm in no hurry really. It's all good fun.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jan 10, 2008)

Too much is happening too fast. I'm backing out of this one.

Sorry for any inconvenience.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Too much is happening too fast. I'm backing out of this one.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience.



 No problem I tend to be in your face


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm in no hurry really. It's all good fun.



Glad you enjoy it


----------



## James Heard (Jan 10, 2008)

Are we going to start up a Rogue's Gallery for our characters and putting NPCs we've met in?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Yeah that is next on my list


----------



## Velmont (Jan 10, 2008)

Rebooting brain... please wait.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 10, 2008)

As much as I hate to admit it, it looks like at least for the weekend I'm going to be too occupied to finish the character.

Windows update ate something,.. then my drive crapped out. I got a spare hard drive on my file machine but I have to work on it a bit.


----------



## Victim (Jan 10, 2008)

I'll accept the 21 result.  Even on a failure, the next reset can just get the hero point.

In a strange coincidence, the characters with low rolls are the ones voluntarily failing.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 10, 2008)

I debated spending a point to reroll, but if I can get points for letting someone frag my brain? Well, it's not like that's not where he started out at just a few posts ago.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Well actually three failing and three remembering is about as good as I could hope for 

I know the game is a little high concept but I hope you guys are enjoying it.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanifae, so is a +2 mod for the aura extra acceptable? I'll be willing to take it at that cost as Shalimar suggested.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Sounds good.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3985648#post3985648

Please post your characters in this thread.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 10, 2008)

Honetly, even with teh highest roll, I would have failed on purpose. As you might have seen, Ian is the less paranoiac of teh group. Even with proof that Vanessa have been hiding things, he has kind of trust in humanity and actually can't believe that Vanessa is working on them like they were laboratory subject. He thinks she might overprotect, but she is good willing.

With the post of what happen behind the scene, I clearly see it is not the case, but Ian doesn't know that...


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Honetly, even with teh highest roll, I would have failed on purpose. As you might have seen, Ian is the less paranoiac of teh group. Even with proof that Vanessa have been hiding things, he has kind of trust in humanity and actually can't believe that Vanessa is working on them like they were laboratory subject. He thinks she might overprotect, but she is good willing.
> 
> With the post of what happen behind the scene, I clearly see it is not the case, but Ian doesn't know that...



 Well if that is the case then I feel success because that is what I was going for 

And I will do more vignettes to explain what may or may not be happening behind the scenes I have faith that the players can discern IC knowledge from OOC knowledge.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanifae, I have a question before I begin posting.

Would the strike feat with the aura extra and the side-effect flaw of a blast have to save for both the strike and the aura if the side-effect has a trigger of  a successful save which the opponent makes?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Vanifae, I have a question before I begin posting.
> 
> Would the strike feat with the aura extra and the side-effect flaw of a blast have to save for both the strike and the aura if the side-effect has a trigger of  a successful save which the opponent makes?



 You just blew my mind, what now?

Going to defer to Victim or Shalimar here, cause I have no idea what you are trying to accomplish with that... are you saying when you use strike they have to make a toughness save for the attack and aura?


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm asking if I take the side-effect flaw for my strike (which triggers if the enemy makes her toughness save as a blast effect) and I have the aura extra for my strike, would I have to make the toughness save twice?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> I'm asking if I take the side-effect flaw for my strike (which triggers if the enemy makes her toughness save as a blast effect) and I have the aura extra for my strike, would I have to make the toughness save twice?



 Sure that makes sense.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Sure that makes sense.




Thanks, I was planning it on Surge being more in tune with directing his electricity at range since he the amount of energy he puts out into it sometimes turns back on him when he focuses it into a small area like a fist or foot.


----------



## Victim (Jan 10, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Honetly, even with teh highest roll, I would have failed on purpose. As you might have seen, Ian is the less paranoiac of teh group. Even with proof that Vanessa have been hiding things, he has kind of trust in humanity and actually can't believe that Vanessa is working on them like they were laboratory subject. He thinks she might overprotect, but she is good willing.
> 
> With the post of what happen behind the scene, I clearly see it is not the case, but Ian doesn't know that...




Yeah, well, we still don't know really anything about her intentions.  Just because the characters are in fact test subjects doesn't mean she lacks good will.  It might not be directed at our characters as they are now, but that doesn't mean it's not there.  A medical trial might have run coldly to be effective.

------------------------------------------

A strike with the aura extra is JUST an aura, providing only 1 save.  So a side effect on it should only zap you once I think.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> A strike with the aura extra is JUST an aura, providing only 1 save.  So a side effect on it should only zap you once I think.



Thanks for the heads up, we will go with that.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2008)

Remember, that the Aura which now costs 3pp/rank does not include the strike power, it is just the aura.  So if you have the aura up and you punch someone they make 2 save, 1 save against a regular unarmed attack (just your strength mod) and 1 save against the damage modifier of the aura.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Remember, that the Aura which now costs 3pp/rank does not include the strike power, it is just the aura.  So if you have the aura up and you punch someone they make 2 save, 1 save against a regular unarmed attack (just your strength mod) and 1 save against the damage modifier of the aura.



 >< I hate this game sometimes 

I am going to deliberate on how I want to do this to be consistent, I have always been loathe for attack forms with multiple saving throws, in my opinion it makes those attacks a little too good but that is just me.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> >< I hate this game sometimes
> 
> I am going to deliberate on how I want to do this to be consistent, I have always been loathe for attack forms with multiple saving throws, in my opinion it makes those attacks a little too good but that is just me.




That was why they boosted the cost of an Aura to 4pp/rank.  At 4PP/Rank +1pp/rank for the strike itself it would cost a PL 10 Character 1/3rd of their points and that is before they even bought any defensive powers or Combat skills.  They made mutiple saves of the same roll cost a premium.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> That was why they boosted the cost of an Aura to 4pp/rank.  At 4PP/Rank +1pp/rank for the strike itself it would cost a PL 10 Character 1/3rd of their points and that is before they even bought any defensive powers or Combat skills.  They made mutiple saves of the same roll cost a premium.



 I understand the intent, so I guess I should make a ruling.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 10, 2008)

Electrical Control 5 [Blast 5 (Electrical)] (2 pp/level +1 AP = 10 +1) = 11 AP
AP: Strike 5 [Aura, Electrical] [Extra: Aura +2 pp/level, Flaw: Side-effect [Blast 5 (Electrical)] -1 pp/level]

So if I am reading what you are saying Aura should be 4 pp?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 10, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Electrical Control 5 [Blast 5 (Electrical)] (2 pp/level +1 AP = 10 +1) = 11 AP
> AP: Strike 5 [Aura, Electrical] [Extra: Aura +2 pp/level, Flaw: Side-effect [Blast 5 (Electrical)] -1 pp/level]
> 
> So if I am reading what you are saying Aura should be 4 pp?




He has 10pp to spend on the AP total so with 10pp he could buy
Energy Aura +2 [4pp/rank; 8pp] and still have 2pp left over for a Strike +2 [2pp]

Meaning if he punched someone they would have to make two saves against a Damage Bonus of 2.

If you went with only making it cost 3pp/rank he could afford:
Energy Aura +3[3pp/rank; 9pp] and still have 1 pp left over but he would only be doing
1 Damage save vs DB+3 and 1 damage save vs whatever his strength is.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 10, 2008)

Just a question, since my character knew what he assumed was his FULL name (Alan Tighe), is that what he remembers or is only his first name?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 11, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Just a question, since my character knew what he assumed was his FULL name (Alan Tighe), is that what he remembers or is only his first name?



 Just Alan.


----------



## Victim (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm pretty sure that both Ashley and Dee are in the kitchen as well.  It's probably crowded.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 11, 2008)

Right, sorry, you posted while I was posting so I didn't see it.


----------



## Victim (Jan 11, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Right, sorry, you posted while I was posting so I didn't see it.




NP.  

That's why I keep another window open to check for updates while writing my posts.  The fact that I take forever doesn't help either.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 11, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> NP.
> 
> That's why I keep another window open to check for updates while writing my posts.  The fact that I take forever doesn't help either.



Yeah, I sometimes do that too.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 11, 2008)

I prepare most of my posts in Word, and frequently refresh.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 11, 2008)

I generally prepare my post in the webbrowser, but when I know it has taken time, I generally copy/back/refresh/reply before posting it to amke sure tehre is no new post.


----------



## Victim (Jan 11, 2008)

So, anyone care to speculate about what's going on?


----------



## James Heard (Jan 11, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> So, anyone care to speculate about what's going on?



I've obviously got some ideas (or maybe it's not so obvious, and I just sound like I've got crazy in Alan's hip pocket), but since it sounds really, really out there even to me with so many hunches and speculations I think I'm going to sit on them a while just in case it turns out to be something completely different in an obvious manner sometime soon.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 11, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> I understand the intent, so I guess I should make a ruling.





Vanifae, so what's the ruling on the aura extra? It's price has been flip-flopping up and down since I brought it up?

Maybe it's better if I change the aura modifier to something else?


----------



## Victim (Jan 11, 2008)

Spent my reserve points on Notice, Bluff, Sense Motive, and Stealth so far.  I think I might want some knowledges or something in the future; Ashley doesn't have the INT-based stuff that she probably should have.  Memory loss at work.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 11, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Vanifae, so what's the ruling on the aura extra? It's price has been flip-flopping up and down since I brought it up?
> 
> Maybe it's better if I change the aura modifier to something else?



I think swapping it out might be good, but my final ruling is the version Shalimar mentioned.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 11, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I've obviously got some ideas (or maybe it's not so obvious, and I just sound like I've got crazy in Alan's hip pocket), but since it sounds really, really out there even to me with so many hunches and speculations I think I'm going to sit on them a while just in case it turns out to be something completely different in an obvious manner sometime soon.



 But I like wild crazy speculation.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 11, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> So, anyone care to speculate about what's going on?



 I KNOW you have ideas Victim.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 11, 2008)

Vanifae, I swaped the aura extra with the secondary effect extra. Is that fine?

I'll begin posting as soon as I have read through the thread.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 11, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Vanifae, I swaped the aura extra with the secondary effect extra. Is that fine?
> 
> I'll begin posting as soon as I have read through the thread.



 Looks good we can adjust if need be.

Also my books are at home, so I can't actually make a call on the abilities changes but let's get started.


----------



## Victim (Jan 11, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> I KNOW you have ideas Victim.




Well, I was thinking that the idea might be some sort of ressurection process.  The characters in their flashbacks seem older - often significantly so - than their present selves.  Assuming that flashbacks and other information is legit, then there's both a sense of importance or elite skill (why someone would bother trying to get them back) and high risk - Alan's info especially mentions some sort of dangerous mission and might connect to other characters (why the character's would be dead).  

On the other hand, our view of the lab section mentioned "spontaneous memory development."  Not redevelopment or recovery.  So that's a pretty big strike against.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 11, 2008)

Want my guess?

Clones. 

Genetic memory.

This could be a process attempting to pry fractional memories out of bodies reconstructed from genetic material recovered from the site of some great weird mysterious incident.

Even our "powers" may not be real. Though I'm not sure why they'd be in the simulation if they weren't.

*shrug*


----------



## James Heard (Jan 12, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> But I like wild crazy speculation.



Vishnu Sahasranama means The Thousand Names of Vishnu. We were astronauts using an experimental hyperspace drive to venture...somewhere else, far away. We were only supposed to be gone for two years, but we've been away for much, much longer than that. I think the hyperspace drive operated on some weird math that relied on naming as the transformational element to get us from A to B. Like, your math declares that cats are dogs on some creepy 'everything is connected' sort of level and suddenly cats are dogs and you're halfway across the galaxy. So either we're still on the ship, in which case the whole set piece is a virtual construct designed to build broken dogs back into cats, or we've come back to Earth and we're cats again but now the folks on Earth can't figure out how to interface with our weird alien dog stuff we came back with without rebuilding us. Or, alternately, it all screwed up and they've spent all this time building copies of the cats with parts of the dog trying to figure out what went right/what went wrong/what's the price of coffee in Andromeda.

Back to Vishnu: Obviously Vishnu Sahasranama Corporation is a possibility, but that's one of those company acronyms that you'd probably need to work on - like CHUD or something. Krishna and Arjuna are like princes under Vishnu in the Bhagavad Gita, or maybe different aspects. This could mean that the dogs are constructs: agents of a larger, more complex computer. This would also explain why they're keeping us in the dark, to keep us from finding out that we're the last remnants of humanity with only the Vishnu Sahasranama _Computer_ complex keeping up the farce that there are people left - except for us, and we're something not quite human come back from our long voyage to the stars.

Or maybe they're divine agents who eat off the floor. I'm mostly worried because Shiva is also in that mix, and I'd feel a lot more comfortable just finding out that she's a hamster or something.

Or something like that.

As I've implied, my brainstorm box is a bit on overload.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 12, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Vishnu Sahasranama means The Thousand Names of Vishnu. We were astronauts using an experimental hyperspace drive to venture...somewhere else, far away. We were only supposed to be gone for two years, but we've been away for much, much longer than that. I think the hyperspace drive operated on some weird math that relied on naming as the transformational element to get us from A to B. Like, your math declares that cats are dogs on some creepy 'everything is connected' sort of level and suddenly cats are dogs and you're halfway across the galaxy. So either we're still on the ship, in which case the whole set piece is a virtual construct designed to build broken dogs back into cats, or we've come back to Earth and we're cats again but now the folks on Earth can't figure out how to interface with our weird alien dog stuff we came back with without rebuilding us. Or, alternately, it all screwed up and they've spent all this time building copies of the cats with parts of the dog trying to figure out what went right/what went wrong/what's the price of coffee in Andromeda.
> 
> Back to Vishnu: Obviously Vishnu Sahasranama Corporation is a possibility, but that's one of those company acronyms that you'd probably need to work on - like CHUD or something. Krishna and Arjuna are like princes under Vishnu in the Bhagavad Gita, or maybe different aspects. This could mean that the dogs are constructs: agents of a larger, more complex computer. This would also explain why they're keeping us in the dark, to keep us from finding out that we're the last remnants of humanity with only the Vishnu Sahasranama _Computer_ complex keeping up the farce that there are people left - except for us, and we're something not quite human come back from our long voyage to the stars.
> 
> ...



 This is probably sort of close to some of the truth.

In some wacky way.

I like this.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 12, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> This is probably sort of close to some of the truth.
> 
> In some wacky way.
> 
> I like this.



 

You've got to be kidding me. Sheesh.

One of these days I should try bottling up whatever my hindbrain smokes and sell it.


----------



## Raylis (Jan 12, 2008)

ooh this looks fun...but also full sad. If by some chance you could take another I've a grower/shrinker that I've been wanting to play. If no room maybe considered for an alternate?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 12, 2008)

Maybe VSC stands for Vanguard Secure Computing?  Or did you just like the acronym, Van?


----------



## Victim (Jan 12, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Maybe VSC stands for Vanguard Secure Computing?  Or did you just like the acronym, Van?




They certainly seemed involved in shady dealings and advanced technology, just like the old VSC.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 12, 2008)

Here's a WAG. 

Our characters are/were the crew of the starship that was heading off to explore. This starship encountered some badass aliens called the Omega, who are currently kicking Earth's butt in some kind of conflict. (Note: the presence of a pilot suggests that this spaceship was somehow important). 

This experiment is an attempt to recover the memories of the original crew through cloning or something, to figure out what happened with the Omega. Our contact with the Omega also resulted in our amazing powers.


----------



## Victim (Jan 12, 2008)

We're all robots made from chocolate.  That's why the Estate is kept temperate - we'd melt in warmer climates!


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 12, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> We're all robots made from chocolate.  That's why the Estate is kept temperate - we'd melt in warmer climates!




Brilliant, Holmes.


----------



## Victim (Jan 12, 2008)

Duplicates themselves don't have Duplication; only the real Michael can do that.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 12, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Maybe VSC stands for Vanguard Secure Computing?  Or did you just like the acronym, Van?



Possibly.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey Shalimar, if it's not too much trouble do you think you could use something like  Royal Blue or Deep Sky Blue as your speech color? It's really hard to read what you're saying now, harder even than the blue. Sorry, I had to pull your last bit to notepad before I could figure out what was being said!


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 12, 2008)

I second this motion.

One of the reasons I moved to Red for memory keys.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 12, 2008)

I just highlight the text via cursor, but yeah. 

Then again, I favor with doing away with all colored speech in general. I'm like Martin Luther King Jr.: I want to live in a colorblind world.


----------



## Victim (Jan 12, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> I just highlight the text via cursor, but yeah.
> 
> Then again, I favor with doing away with all colored speech in general. I'm like Martin Luther King Jr.: I want to live in a colorblind world.




You don't believe in being colorblind.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 12, 2008)

I find that having color highlighted text for speech and OOC is an easy way to draw the eye to the two main portions of any post relevant to other people: the mechanics stuff and something they're saying that other people can reply to.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh and so far I think several of the theories have kernels of truth in them.

Thankfully not the whole truth.

I am also sort of waiting to see what Kain or Avalon do, but I am probably going to press here sooner then later.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 13, 2008)

VSC= Venereal Super Cops. We're all suffering from delusions from advanced cases of the clap.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> VSC= Venereal Super Cops. We're all suffering from delusions from advanced cases of the clap.



 LOL wow, I had not thought of that one.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 13, 2008)

Think of it: One guy's a perv, the other is a frisky shapechanger...they REALLY needed a doctor and no one wants us to hang out with the general public.

We're all products of a couple of bottles of cheap Mexican tequila and the night someone unwisely dosed the nachos with mescaline caps. We haven't really lost our memory as much as we so badly want to never remember the night that we've blocked the whole thing out.

*bows*


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2008)

lol

Best theory ever heard.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 13, 2008)

Vanifae, I'm just about finished with reading the thread. I'll be posting something soon.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2008)

Why is everyone pissed at Haven?  Dee was the one who went psycho and stabbed a knife into the tree right next to his face.  He told her what he would do if she did it again, and when he had a flash that showed she had done it in the past and would most likely do it again he gave a small taste of it.  Haven isn't the bad guy in this, and telling him its pointless to tell her what he will do the next time she uses a knife to threaten him is not at all reasonable since I think they would be a lot more pissed if he just completely buried her under hundreds of tons of earth with no warning.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Why is everyone pissed at Haven?  Dee was the one who went psycho and stabbed a knife into the tree right next to his face.  He told her what he would do if she did it again, and when he had a flash that showed she had done it in the past and would most likely do it again he gave a small taste of it.  Haven isn't the bad guy in this, and telling him its pointless to tell her what he will do the next time she uses a knife to threaten him is not at all reasonable since I think they would be a lot more pissed if he just completely buried her under hundreds of tons of earth with no warning.



 It's sort of like if someone gets in your face and gets angry and then backs down because yeah things got heated then you go and get a car and hit them with it to prove a point and say hey don't mess with me, neither is right... but one is a little more wrong then the other.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 13, 2008)

Van, I just want to be sure you havn't miss that post


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> It's sort of like if someone gets in your face and gets angry and then backs down because yeah things got heated then you go and get a car and hit them with it to prove a point and say hey don't mess with me, neither is right... but one is a little more wrong then the other.




Except Haven didn't hit her with a car.  He told her if she ever threatened his life like that again he would bury her alive.  He didn't say don't mess with me, he told her if she makes another threat on his life he will bury her alive, and he showed her he was serious about it.  This isn't just her getting in his face, this is her pulling a knife, a lethal weapon and stabbing it right next to his face.  If he had tried to dodge it and it hit him, she would be a murderer.  
You can not downplay that, she insulted him and then he insulted her back and she pulled a knife on him and did something that could have killed him if he tried to react by dodging it.

Haven is not the bad guy, he is showing restraint.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 13, 2008)

*shrug*

Everyone's character thinks Alan has a chip on his shoulder too, when he's apparently the nicest, sweetest and most reasonable person of all of them. Freaky ex-killers and current paranoids all ...  I've wrote it off as transference.

What? *whistles innocently*


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Except Haven didn't hit her with a car.  He told her if she ever threatened his life like that again he would bury her alive.  He didn't say don't mess with me, he told her if she makes another threat on his life he will bury her alive, and he showed her he was serious about it.  This isn't just her getting in his face, this is her pulling a knife, a lethal weapon and stabbing it right next to his face.  If he had tried to dodge it and it hit him, she would be a murderer.
> You can not downplay that, she insulted him and then he insulted her back and she pulled a knife on him and did something that could have killed him if he tried to react by dodging it.
> 
> Haven is not the bad guy, he is showing restraint.



 You can't look at it as good or bad, yeah she threatened him, I am making no bones about that, but Haven isn't the good guy here either, both are in the wrong/right.

Haven would probably look less like a bully if he hadn't tried to bury her alive but was serious enough, but through an act of force and violence he pretty much showed I will kill/bury you and I have no qualms with that.  Obviously Dee realized that she was in the wrong which is why she backed off, she is an angry person by nature.  

This does not excuse her action by any means but responding with force even attempted lethal force in no way justifies Haven.

Like I said before neither side is right, and both are wrong.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> *shrug*
> 
> Everyone's character thinks Alan has a chip on his shoulder too, when he's apparently the nicest, sweetest and most reasonable person of all of them. Freaky ex-killers and current paranoids all ...  I've wrote it off as transference.
> 
> What? *whistles innocently*



 This is true too, they are channeling their negative emotions at the nearest target as well.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 13, 2008)

Come on everyone! Group hug!


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2008)

Our good GM hit it on the head.

Dee threatens Haven.

Haven -buries- Dee.

Ref sez: Penalty - Haven.

For those of us watching, who don't have memories to guide our reactions, and are just going by the action/reaction principle, Haven's reaction is -way- out of balance. Dee started it, sure, and Haven had a right to be mad...but to cause the _earth to open and swallow her?_

And then to threaten not to kill her, but to lock her in a horrible prison forever?

It's just too far. He brought a handgun to a knife fight.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> It's just too far. He brought a handgun to a knife fight.



Which, as a matter of fact, is one of those things you really _want _to do in knife fights.   

 

But heroic fiction is often much different than common sense, yes. I think it's all very funny.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Come on everyone! Group hug!









Be like the Littlest Hashashin, Give Hugs.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2008)

As a note, he didn't attempt to bury her or even come close to doing it he only went to the waist and she was able to struggle out of the snare.

The guy can drop 50 tons of earth on top of someone, if he wanted her buried, he would have grabbed the 50 tons of dirt from beneath her leaving her in a pretty wide hole, and then just dropped the 50 tons of dirt down on her filling in the hole.

It should be obvous given what he could do and the fact that he said that he was only giving her a warning and wasn't burying her that he was not in fact trying to bury her.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> It should be obvious given what he could do and the fact that he said that he was only giving her a warning and wasn't burying her that he was not in fact trying to bury her.



I don't think it's obvious what any of us can do yet, really. It's not like anyone has had room or opportunity to really explore and show off to everyone else what they can do. We can't remember crap from day to day, even if someone's been showing off how easily it is to dig swimming pools and basements with their superpowers the day before.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I don't think it's obvious what any of us can do yet, really. It's not like anyone has had room or opportunity to really explore and show off to everyone else what they can do. We can't remember crap from day to day, even if someone's been showing off how easily it is to dig swimming pools and basements with their superpowers the day before.



This is true, no one knows the extent of their powers in game yet.

I mean Dee didn't know she was nigh unkillable till she tried to kill herself, and even then that might not be the extent of her capabilities.  Eh I say let it go personally, no need to distracted by this since this isn't the focus of the game.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2008)

And she didn't really attack you with a knife either. It's pretty obvious she wasn't just aiming for your head and...oops!...missed and hit the tree. She missed a-purpose.

If it had stopped there, she would have been the bad guy.

But the whole, "I wasn't really trying to hurt her this time...if I had been, she'd be dead now" argument doesn't really shield you from the perception of bullying. You used your power to dominate her, and it was more force than the situation really seemed to call for.

In my opinion. 

Which is good to remember. 

This is all opinion. There's no magic law that says who's wrong or right here. I'm just explaining why my character is reacting as she is. You're welcome simply to think she's wrong.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I don't think it's obvious what any of us can do yet, really. It's not like anyone has had room or opportunity to really explore and show off to everyone else what they can do. We can't remember crap from day to day, even if someone's been showing off how easily it is to dig swimming pools and basements with their superpowers the day before.




He also has a +10 in diplomacy when dealing with women (and all the people doing the talking at the moment are women) so the intent of his actions and words is very clear.  With women he and Facade are tied for the highest levels of diplomacy in the group at +10.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

I think it's good it sparks debate, I just don't want any hard feelings


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> He also has a +10 in diplomacy when dealing with women (and all the people doing the talking at the moment are women) so the intent of his actions and words is very clear.  With women he and Facade are tied for the highest levels of diplomacy in the group at +10.



 Agreed.

But again role playing trumps skill checks any day, and I would rather the scene be dictated by player reactions then rolls of the dice.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2008)

I would just like the reactions to take the skills into account to some degree as well.

We can move on though.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2008)

Hee hee

Look...it's okay. It's all over for now. I have absolutely no problem, OOC, with anything that happened IC. In fact, I thought it was very illustrative.

No one's trying to pick on you, Shal...at least I don't think so. I know I'm not. There's no need to be defensive. You acted as your character would...we reacted...that's all. It was a good scene.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2008)

Sorry for being so defensive.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2008)

Nah, no need for apologies. 

You were just feeling misunderstood and put upon. I can dig it. And for what it's worth, I apologize for contributing to that feeling. It wasn't my intention...I was just trying to clarify where I was coming from.

Things got muddled...as things so often do. It happens.

No harm, no foul.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Nah, no need for apologies.
> 
> You were just feeling misunderstood and put upon. I can dig it. And for what it's worth, I apologize for contributing to that feeling. It wasn't my intention...I was just trying to clarify where I was coming from.
> 
> ...




Forget it, it was my fault for getting to defensive about it.  You have to admit that blotting out the sky with 100 tons of earth may be a bit childesh, but it does sort of prove his point.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Forget it, it was my fault for getting to defensive about it.  You have to admit that blotting out the sky with 100 tons of earth may be a bit childesh, but it does sort of prove his point.



 That is a lot of dirt...


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 13, 2008)

He was showing off.  Sort of like "see what I could have done if I was really trying" type of thing.  I wonder if it will be an automatic reset the second he steps over.  From what Dee said it took her awhile to reach the limit.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 13, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> He was showing off.  Sort of like "see what I could have done if I was really trying" type of thing.  I wonder if it will be an automatic reset the second he steps over.  From what Dee said it took her awhile to reach the limit.



 Your characters like to show off a lot.


----------



## Victim (Jan 14, 2008)

Oops, we broke it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2008)

I hope we don't wake up all old and stuff, I like the characters as late teens and early twenties.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 14, 2008)

That's why we're clones. 

Besides, it's 2170. We could all be 47 and look 22.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2008)

Assuming our super powers are real, and not just artifacts of an artificial reality, Facade could be any age, in theory. I blew a point on age immunity.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 14, 2008)

Shayuri, your post is comedy gold.  I love the fact it works on multiple levels.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 14, 2008)

Hee...

Er...thanks!

*has a feeling he's being made fun of *


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 14, 2008)

I will post an update in the morning


----------



## James Heard (Jan 15, 2008)

I think the next time someone warns us about leaving the house we should maybe listen to them.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 15, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think the next time someone warns us about leaving the house we should maybe listen to them.



I think throwing hills at walls is the best plan for everything.


----------



## Victim (Jan 15, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think the next time someone warns us about leaving the house we should maybe listen to them.




Bah, let the world do its worst.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 15, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Bah, let the world do its worst.




Because we plan on doing our worst to the world.


----------



## Victim (Jan 15, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Because we plan on doing our worst to the world.





Maybe your character is.  

Paraphrased:  "Are you going to Ashley that Ian is stuck and needs her help?"  "What'd be his angle on that?"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 15, 2008)

I hope I am conveying the chaos and intensity of the events 

*Edit:* We are nearing the end of the first episode as well.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 16, 2008)

I just want to reiterate a few things moving forward so there are no surprises.

The assumed damage of special abilities will be Lethal, these are dangerous and powerful abilities and using them against an unarmed person can and probably will kill them.  This isn’t a game where the heroes can just “pull” their punches and switch the damage to non lethal, it’s like a firearms you shoot someone with a normal gun you will probably kill them or injure them quite seriously.

Much of the events should be character driven, meaning that I am going to tailor events, storylines, and even NPC’s to the characters.  If you show interest in something either OOC or IC, please let me know either by showing interest in game or making a note OOC that this is something you would like to explore.

I will not force any character to explore their lost memories if you decide you don’t want to know and focus on the present I can adjust.  Some things for the flow of the story will happen, and I will do my best to not “rail road” anyone, but some things must happen for the flow of the story to make sense.

Don’t focus on the metagame.  Don’t assume that your characters know the full extent of their abilities like the player does, in fact they probably don’t know the full extent of them and their capabilities.  Metagaming will happen it is the nature of the game, but try to limit it, remember just cause you know that your character can theoretically lift 5000 Tons of stuff at max load does not mean that they should be doing it every scene, or at all unless it is dramatically appropriate.

I don’t want you to feel like you should gimp yourself, I am just saying that these characters know they have abilities but they don’t really know the full extent of what they can do yet, and although may have messed with them at the Estate, their full capabilities are still somewhat a mystery.

Finally rules take a back seat to story, but please let me know if I do something that violates the rules, because as is the case I probably just made a mistake or I am posting at work, where my books are not as accessible.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 16, 2008)

Sorry if I got too technical, I'll keep it looser in the future.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 16, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> Sorry if I got too technical, I'll keep it looser in the future.



 It's cool I figure I should be straight forward with my expectations and how I expect to run things


----------



## Velmont (Jan 17, 2008)

Question about the knowledge of our own power. I have supposed we knew at least the basic of our power. For example, Ian knows about his ability to read mind. The first time he touch someone, he felt it.

Healing and Nemesis, I am more blurry about it, should I assume he is aware he can do them, but he never really tried them out.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 17, 2008)

Velmont said:
			
		

> Question about the knowledge of our own power. I have supposed we knew at least the basic of our power. For example, Ian knows about his ability to read mind. The first time he touch someone, he felt it.
> 
> Healing and Nemesis, I am more blurry about it, should I assume he is aware he can do them, but he never really tried them out.



 Yeah they have a general knowledge of their power butt he healing and Nemesis aspects are probably not really familiar to him.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 17, 2008)

I just figured that making a seamless stone tunnel was probably a lot easier, in terms of visualization, than making forks or bedsheets or the other stuff he's been doing. It's probably the biggest thing he's done so far, but he's hurt so it's not like he's thinking "_I can do this_" as much as "_I better do this, or else I'm going to catch fire and die._"


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 17, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I just figured that making a seamless stone tunnel was probably a lot easier, in terms of visualization, than making forks or bedsheets or the other stuff he's been doing. It's probably the biggest thing he's done so far, but he's hurt so it's not like he's thinking "_I can do this_" as much as "_I better do this, or else I'm going to catch fire and die._"



 I actually liked the tunnel it was cool.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 17, 2008)

One other things try and post at least once every 24-36 hours haha   I go at the speed of the players.

I understand the weeknds, so I am not going to worry about that.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 17, 2008)

Just to give a heads up on where he's coming from: There's a fire in the house and here's a lady who's apparently unconcerned with that fact, telling him to ignore a patient, babbling about "external threats" and "mental constructs," while telling him "Oh, and I've been depriving your brains of oxygen," and obviously on some power voyeur trip.

As far as I can tell, we've waltzed into meet Ms. Goldfinger. All she's missing is the fluffy cats and monocle.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2008)

Yeah, that makes some amount of sense. 

Of course, I'm sure that if Ashley, Haven, Ian, Michael, or Facade decide to kick Alan's ass, that would be pretty understandable too.


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Yeah, that makes some amount of sense.
> 
> Of course, I'm sure that if Ashley, Haven, Ian, Michael, or Facade decide to kick Alan's ass, that would be pretty understandable too.




Actually, I was thinking of having Ashley attack Mira too.  But I was just going to Pin.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Actually, I was thinking of having Ashley attack Mira too.  But I was just going to Pin.




Yeah, but we already *know* that she's crazy and violent.


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2008)

She hasn't even threatened anyone yet.

EDIT:  Wait, that's because she thinks warning people she wants to hurt isn't a good plan.  Well, she hasn't attacked anyone either.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 17, 2008)

Someone sitting in the basement of the house you weren't allowed to leave watching you pee on great big rows of video monitors, telling you very nonchalantly that your brains were being deprived of oxygen isn't threatening?


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2008)

No, I was talking about Ashley not threatening people.  Not about Mira.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 17, 2008)

I don't think my attack is going to kill her anyways. It's an Area of Effect attack, true, but it's only 5 that she gets to take half for if she makes a Reflex save. Maybe it will convince her that backing away from the monitors and talking very precisely and very fast is in her best interests though. We're not Dorothy and the Three Dolts, and the Wizard has some s'plainin' to do


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> She hasn't even threatened anyone yet.
> 
> EDIT:  Wait, that's because she thinks warning people she wants to hurt isn't a good plan.  Well, she hasn't attacked anyone either.




Michael's philosophy as well. Maybe those two will get along. Or they'll each simultaneously go for each other's throats after meaningless pleasantries. 

But the thing is that Mira was the one who told us to head to the basement, which, if you believe that she's telling the truth, saved our lives.


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I don't think my attack is going to kill her anyways. It's an Area of Effect attack, true, but it's only 5 that she gets to take half for if she makes a Reflex save. Maybe it will convince her that backing away from the monitors and talking very precisely and very fast is in her best interests though. We're not Dorothy and the Three Dolts, and the Wizard has some s'plainin' to do




Depends on her stats, I guess.  If she takes damage like a minion, then even 5 lethal damage (equivalent to a rifle hit, BTW) will likely kill.  A 'heroic' character will likely be avoid serious injury though.  Since powers are doing lethal damage by default, we might have to be really careful.

It'd be useful to get our own tech guys on that computer system instead of Mira.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 17, 2008)

It's worth pointing out too that she's the only source of info. She was explaining that our brains were bring suffocated...not that -she was the one doing it.-

Ah well, done is done.

Combat's not really Facade's thing, sadly...I don't see much she can do about all this...


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 17, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Combat's not really Facade's thing, sadly...I don't see much she can do about all this...




She regenerates though. Two words: Mobile. Cover.


----------



## Victim (Jan 17, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> She regenerates though. Two words: Mobile. Cover.




Isn't that what duplicates are for?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 17, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I don't think my attack is going to kill her anyways. It's an Area of Effect attack, true, but it's only 5 that she gets to take half for if she makes a Reflex save. Maybe it will convince her that backing away from the monitors and talking very precisely and very fast is in her best interests though. We're not Dorothy and the Three Dolts, and the Wizard has some s'plainin' to do




Actually, it deals no damage if she makes her save.  Its not as good as a regular area blast, nor should it be.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

On the bright side, after we beat the bad guys, we can all go bowling!

Michael's duplicates only stop one bullet. Facade's body can stop a whole lot more.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Meanwhile Alan can make forks and needs a hero point to do anything much more useful than that and furniture to hide behind.


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

Hey, stuff that we can hide behind is pretty good mobile cover too.  And those objects shouldn't bleed on us either.  Plus we'll probably need clothes when we wake up.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Hey, stuff that we can hide behind is pretty good mobile cover too.  And those objects shouldn't bleed on us either.  Plus we'll probably need clothes when we wake up.



 haha yeah clothing


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

If we're really lucky, we won't be stuck with an atrocious haircut like in the Matrix.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> If we're really lucky, we won't be stuck with an atrocious haircut like in the Matrix.



 Oh god no, you have the same appearance as you did in the Estate.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

Thank God. They can throw all the cleaner teams at the group, but they better not force us to look hideous for the next three months or so


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

End of *Episode #1*, that is a good breaking point.

They won't all be this short but since we are switching gears at this point, I feel it is a good point to break off and get any feedback before pressing on.

Typically the Episodes will be longer but that covers everything I wanted to accomplish for that story arc.


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

So we're waking up separate from the other characters?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> So we're waking up separate from the other characters?



For now yes, the only extra character is Kain and I have not heard from him in a few days.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

*XP*

Everyone except Surge receives 2 points, Surge earns 1 point.

*Edit:* Episode #2 "Black Star" will launch sometime tonight


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=216778

Episode #2  yeah it is one of those nights.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 18, 2008)

Given that Haven's blue hair was from hair dye, is his hair still blue?  Also, are we still young?

I will be spending 1pp to give Haven metal control to match his earth control as an AP, I consider that thematically pretty close since metal comes from the earth anyway.  I will spend the other PP to put the variable descriptor power feat on the array, meaning that his snares, blasts, etc can be made out of any earthen material including metal.  It makes more sense to make a snare out of the metal floor then to call dirt up out of nowhere, so this pp just goes towards that.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Is Alan still injured?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Is Alan still injured?



 No he is not, no one is injured; physically.

Haven's hair is whatever it naturally is.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Michael's duplicates only stop one bullet. Facade's body can stop a whole lot more.




And once she has too many holes into her, Ian heal her back on feet so she can take another load of munition in her body. What a team we do


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

Hee...Facade in theory can withstand any number of holes in her. Assuming our powers aren't just artifacts of the virtual world. 

Speaking of which, what form does Facade wake up in? The one she was using in the Estate? Something else?

My conception of Facade is that she doesn't really -have- a "natural" form anymore. Not sure if that works in the game though...


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Aiiiiie! It's Clayface!


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Hee...Facade in theory can withstand any number of holes in her. Assuming our powers aren't just artifacts of the virtual world.
> 
> Speaking of which, what form does Facade wake up in? The one she was using in the Estate? Something else?
> 
> My conception of Facade is that she doesn't really -have- a "natural" form anymore. Not sure if that works in the game though...



 I think she could evolve into that but she has some kind of _base_ form at this point... but definitely something we can work towards... a sort of loss of a physical identity despite her returning memories.

I leave her _base_ form to you.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

My vote.


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> I think she could evolve into that but she has some kind of _base_ form at this point... but definitely something we can work towards... a sort of loss of a physical identity despite her returning memories.
> 
> I leave her _base_ form to you.




Seems more like devolving.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

Man, someone is bossy.


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Man, someone is bossy.




Yeah, pretty much.  I tried to minimize that with phrasing and by having each order go along with what people can do (or were already doing).

But yeah.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, Alan is _especially _going to like the part where he gets told to do what he's already doing. 

 

"Ashley! Get off your behind and try to do something more useful than tell everyone to do the things they're already doing. And _stop _wiggling those things like we're supposed to be impressed! Didn't you get the memo? We're text only! Maybe _you _can grab a mop and clean up a little, if you're not doing anything else?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

I'd just like to say...I thought we were clones way before it was cool to think that.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 18, 2008)

For my character, I think I might buy another point of progression, then maybe pick up Skill Mastery for Acrobatics, Bluff, Sleight of Hand, and Stealth. Hmmm.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm wondering, are people asking Alan to make stuff as in "provide an excuse to buy the Equipment feat" or what? The hardest substance Alan can make is stone (at 5), and steel is 10. I've been sort of assuming that Alan's been making forks and other metallic stuff out of silver and aluminum, both of which should be softer than stone. I don't think there's any way he's outfitting everyone with katanas and M16s though, unless Vanifae allows Alan to be the handwave mechanism for getting people's Equipment purchases out of the way? (ex, Alan can't do it, but for the low cost of Hero Points it happens that Alan can make it happen for this specific thing?)


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 18, 2008)

Speaking for myself, it's because IC (and really, OOC) I don't know what Alan's limits are...but the power to create objects is potentially very useful when we have no gear and are facing down, in theory at least, a squad of heavily armed goons. 

Feel free to tell Facade to stop buggin' ya IC of course.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 18, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I'm wondering, are people asking Alan to make stuff as in "provide an excuse to buy the Equipment feat" or what? The hardest substance Alan can make is stone (at 5), and steel is 10. I've been sort of assuming that Alan's been making forks and other metallic stuff out of silver and aluminum, both of which should be softer than stone. I don't think there's any way he's outfitting everyone with katanas and M16s though, unless Vanifae allows Alan to be the handwave mechanism for getting people's Equipment purchases out of the way? (ex, Alan can't do it, but for the low cost of Hero Points it happens that Alan can make it happen for this specific thing?)



 Alan can do what the book says he can do, so if he can't then he can't.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Alrighty then


----------



## Velmont (Jan 18, 2008)

Yeah, for now, I can assume I have none of my equipment.

And for these two PP we just got... well, things I would like to raise are: Healing power, BAB, BAD and skills, but none make senses at this moment, so I'll keep it for now.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 18, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Alan can do what the book says he can do, so if he can't then he can't.



OK, I've been trying to get a handle on what exactly is Create Object and I've run across this sidebar in Ultimate Power:



			
				Ultimate Power Sidebar Page 36 said:
			
		

> Gamemasters looking for a good guideline to use in conjunction with Create Object can compare it to Summon of a similar power rank. Roughly, both effects create things with a power level equal to their power rank (limited by the campaign’s power level, as usual), with about 15 power points per rank. *This amount may be lowered to around 5 points per rank for Create Object, simply because objects have only one “ability score” (their Toughness) while creatures have many.* Use these additional points as a measure of the kinds of qualities characters can bestow upon their created objects, if an object needs to duplicate a particular effect as part of its structure or function.



Emphasis mine. From that description it sounds like Alan, with Create Object 5, should be able to create weaponry, right?


----------



## Victim (Jan 18, 2008)

Since we're not using UP, however, it may be best to assume that Alan can only create improvised weapons without using a power stunt or alternate power.  It's an effects based system after all.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 19, 2008)

I think that the improvised and non-sustaining bit is fairly explicit by the rules, UP or not. Even in more pronounced effects based systems like Champions though, as described Create Objects seems to be able to provide scene-specific bonuses.

Otherwise it's pretty lame, except as a special effect. If I'd been wanting to pump the rules for every last bit of bonuses it's pretty clear that everything Alan's done so far could have been underwritten for about a third of the Hero Points.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 19, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think that the improvised and non-sustaining bit is fairly explicit by the rules, UP or not. Even in more pronounced effects based systems like Champions though, as described Create Objects seems to be able to provide scene-specific bonuses.
> 
> Otherwise it's pretty lame, except as a special effect. If I'd been wanting to pump the rules for every last bit of bonuses it's pretty clear that everything Alan's done so far could have been underwritten for about a third of the Hero Points.



 I think he can make cool stuff lets just have fun with it, I don;t want you to not like your abilities.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 19, 2008)

I suppose I really should spend a point in pumping up Alan's Knowledgehilosophy and Pop Culture, since he's smart and he's a Jack of All Trades but once you start casually referencing The Wasteland you're probably on different level. I'm also going to drop a couple of points into Knowledge:Technology and Notice.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jan 20, 2008)

Sorry about dropping off the map. 

My desktop just died (complete/utter drive crash)

Just figured I'd hop on and say I'm sorry for missing out of the game (and losing my pc. )


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 21, 2008)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> Sorry about dropping off the map.
> 
> My desktop just died (complete/utter drive crash)
> 
> Just figured I'd hop on and say I'm sorry for missing out of the game (and losing my pc. )



 That sucks man


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 21, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I suppose I really should spend a point in pumping up Alan's Knowledgehilosophy and Pop Culture, since he's smart and he's a Jack of All Trades but once you start casually referencing The Wasteland you're probably on different level. I'm also going to drop a couple of points into Knowledge:Technology and Notice.



 This sounds good 

Also I will be trying to flesh out the background more for each character, so expect more flashbacks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

Mew. Are we losing a player?

James? Everything okay?


----------



## James Heard (Jan 22, 2008)

What? Alan's a law-abiding citizen. You folks might trust each other and some of the NPCs like they're your long-lost parents, but if I've figured it out correctly you're all still running off with criminals or worse. If I haven't? Well, that's the risk. Alan's a "I'll take the  arrest and incarceration, because I haven't done anything wrong" sort of guy.

Plus, Alan figures his chances waiting for a team of highly trained killers and apologizing are at least as good as everyone else's from the standpoint of waiting for the train wreck.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

Hee

Fair enough. Just checking.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 22, 2008)

Well, Michael's duplicate will do his best to safeguard Alan's life, as best he's able.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 22, 2008)

Vanifae, to what extent are our characters aware of their abilities? Would Surge know about the alternate powers in his Electrical control array? Would he know about his regeneration?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> Vanifae, to what extent are our characters aware of their abilities? Would Surge know about the alternate powers in his Electrical control array? Would he know about his regeneration?



 at this point he may suspect it.


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 22, 2008)

Which powers? The AP's or the regeneration or all of them?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

Probably the AP's


----------



## Avalon® (Jan 22, 2008)

What about the regeneration? Does he already know about them or would it take something like a bullet to the gut for that to kick in?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

Avalon® said:
			
		

> What about the regeneration? Does he already know about them or would it take something like a bullet to the gut for that to kick in?



 I like taking a bullet to the face, he probably does not know about it, Dee didn't know she was nigh unkillable till she did something crazy, so it fits.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 22, 2008)

Mira was not there when you guys woke up, but most likely that is either a fiction of Alan a misunderstanding or perhaps his view of things since he assumes that Mira cannot be trusted and you are all following her plan, you could in affect be going with her...

The voice in the elevator is another person named Talos.

I hope that clears up some confusion.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 22, 2008)

That's what I though. Thanks.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 22, 2008)

Thanks. Sorry for posting in the IC thread, by the way. I try not to spend much time online while I'm at work.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 22, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> since he assumes that Mira cannot be trusted and you are all following her plan, you are in affect going with her...



This. 

 Mira's plan = following Mira


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 24, 2008)

Just waiting on Hammerhead to respond before I continue the scene with Ashana; hopefully everyone is enjoying themselves.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 24, 2008)

Van, a question: other than seatbelts, and three well-trained, armed, and armored individuals in the aircraft, are we restrained in any way?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 24, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Van, a question: other than seatbelts, and three well-trained, armed, and armored individuals in the aircraft, are we restrained in any way?



 No.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 24, 2008)

How far apart can the duplicates get?


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2008)

Umm, there's no written limit in the rulebook. I'd imagine there's some practical limit, but I don't have a clue. Your call.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Umm, there's no written limit in the rulebook. I'd imagine there's some practical limit, but I don't have a clue. Your call.



 I guess we will play it by ear for now, they won't be *that* far apart... at least for now.

Plus being secret agent man is interesting, since Michael gets two sides of the story.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

I think it's probably reasonable that it work to a PL distance, since that's how everything else works in M&M. At Extended that would still give him a 5 mile radius to work with, and given that we're apparently in some sort of campaign where space travel will be possible that means at higher levels he'd have a chance to party on two different planets.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I think it's probably reasonable that it work to a PL distance, since that's how everything else works in M&M. At Extended that would still give him a 5 mile radius to work with, and given that we're apparently in some sort of campaign where space travel will be possible that means at higher levels he'd have a chance to party on two different planets.



 So the question is if we use the PL which seems the cleanest method does he lose contact and if so I assume the duplicate ceases to exist?


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 25, 2008)

I wouldn't put a limit on it, but if it was goig to be limited I would go with PL x5 in miles.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> I wouldn't put a limit on it, but if it was goig to be limited I would go with PL x5 in miles.



 Well I think a limit only makes sense, the distances in this particular game will be sort of on an astronomical scale... talking billions and billions of miles and that is a short distance.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 25, 2008)

Exactly. While the Extended Range category might be shorter right now, it's got potential to actually deliver "duplicates in separate starships" or "orbit to orbital horizon" eventually. You're not going to get that with PL x 5 miles even in the most Buck Roger'd space setting.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

So what do we know, or think we know, or just assume or hypothesize now, OOC or IC  or both.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2008)

All of the PCs were important colonists on Omega, where VSC and the military were trying to research the cool Precursor artifacts under the bad aliens noses. The artifact activated, giving us superpowers. Then the artifact either killed us, or some faction of aliens killed us in some clever way. Now Vanessa found a way to bring us back, and the authorities want either the information or a way to spread the superpowers.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 25, 2008)

An important question: Paragon or Renegade?


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 25, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> An important question: Paragon or Renegade?



 I won't lie I steal liberally and Mass Effect is excellent source material to steal.


----------



## Shalimar (Jan 26, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> All of the PCs were important colonists on Omega, where VSC and the military were trying to research the cool Precursor artifacts under the bad aliens noses. The artifact activated, giving us superpowers. Then the artifact either killed us, or some faction of aliens killed us in some clever way. Now Vanessa found a way to bring us back, and the authorities want either the information or a way to spread the superpowers.




Good summation.


----------



## James Heard (Jan 29, 2008)

bump


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 29, 2008)

Post coming later today sorry for the delay been a busy little beaver... but I am all good!


----------



## Victim (Jan 30, 2008)

Spending my XP and a point I held back:

Luck 1
Improved Initiative
Notice +2
Sense Motive +2


----------



## James Heard (Jan 30, 2008)

Ah, the good Doctor Tighe. Seriously, seriously retro.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 30, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> Ah, the good Doctor Tighe. Seriously, seriously retro.



LOL seriously.

OOC stuff, the Estate was actually modeled after the senior Doctor Tighe's home.


----------



## Victim (Jan 30, 2008)

I figured we were walking as we spoke.

I don't think I'm getting some reference here.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2008)

Vanifae said:
			
		

> Talos nods shaking Ian’s hand, “Of course human, but we should be hurrying now, I must deposit you to a safe location or my employer would be most displeased with me.  Now come along humans.”




With that, Talos offered us to come along, but none have stated we would follow, so it is easy to assume either I think.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2008)

I assumed that Ian's words stopped Talos short, and so we never got started.

If that's wrong, I'll cheerfully edit my post.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 30, 2008)

I thought they were standing still, because of what Ian said.


----------



## Velmont (Jan 30, 2008)

I was thinking the same...


----------



## Victim (Jan 30, 2008)

I stand corrected then.  Or sit, as the case may be.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 30, 2008)

It's okay, no one thinks less of you. At least out loud.


----------



## Vanifae (Jan 31, 2008)

I will be slow posting this weekend, most likely, company in town weehah!


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 1, 2008)

That isn't all the info on Doctor but in the brief time he currently has to research that is what he found bouncing around the GALnet.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 8, 2008)

So, how is everyone doing?


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 8, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> So, how is everyone doing?



I am doing well, just trying to keep things going smoothly and hopefully introduce some of the major plot points and give you guys some ideas of where to go or what to do next... I am really enjoying fleshing out the story.

That and I picked up *Dark Heresy*, I am a sucker for Warhammer 40k.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm good.

I need to spend some points. Lacking any kind of combat power is starting to grind on me.


----------



## James Heard (Feb 8, 2008)

Man, Alan _is_ nuts.  I hope I'm not going _too _over the top with the ranting mad scientist schtick sometimes. I just know that eventually midichlorians are going to enter Alan's vocabulary though.


----------



## Shalimar (Feb 9, 2008)

He is very nuts.

Right now things are busy at work, my boss got fired at the end of the day yesterday.  So I and the others don't have a boss so we are doing our own stuff, doing his stuff, and doing the stuff that other people are pitching our way now that the boss who ran interference for us is gone


----------



## Victim (Feb 10, 2008)

Does the junian thug have any visible weapons?


----------



## Vanifae (Feb 11, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Does the junian thug have any visible weapons?



 None visible no.


----------



## Victim (Feb 17, 2008)

It seems to me that if we don't resolve the situation with the security in some manner, that walking away will compound our problems, not solve them.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2008)

Yar...perhaps I can wangle something...

All these socials have to be good for something.


----------



## Hammerhead (Feb 18, 2008)

You could take a page from Colonel Jack O'Neil's book: Magnets. They explain everything.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 20, 2008)

Just to emphasize...I'm confused.


----------



## Victim (Feb 20, 2008)

I figured that Ashley and Haven were still pretty much in the same area as the rest of the group excepting Alan.  They just approached some of the security people observing the group.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 2, 2008)

Who is Mira the daughter of again? Didn't she just work for Vanessa (who is the daughter of Alan)?


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 2, 2008)

Mira works for Vanessa, who is Alan's daughter.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

Just to clarify: I know Mira's not Alan's daughter.

Facade doesn't.

Facade knows the cartel is after someone named Mira, whom she's never met. Then Alan told her just now that the Cartel is after his daughter...without naming her.

So she's assuming Mira is his daughter.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 2, 2008)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Just to clarify: I know Mira's not Alan's daughter.
> 
> Facade doesn't.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I pretty much had what you were onto figured out.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

And now a haiku.

Urge to kill...rising...
Hopefully I'm just grumpy.
Late night frustration.


----------



## Victim (Mar 2, 2008)

Kill who?


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 2, 2008)

Let's not be picky.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm a fan of spreading things out, no need to be stingy.  Spread the love, spread the death, its all the same thing, right?


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 2, 2008)

Heee

A little sleep can make a lot of difference.

I dunno if I'm the only one, but I'm wrestling with the game. I love the sense of mystery and the process of discovery. But I'm having a lot of trouble with the specifics of how the game's worked so far, particularly between the PC's. And I'm not criticizing anyone's RP here. The fact is that none of us have a really compelling personal reason to trust or cooperate, and we're just playing that accurately.

And I feel like the result is undermining the joy of the premise, at least for me. We spend most of our time trying to convince each other of what to do...generally unsuccessfully. Most of the game's taken place with us split apart, and I don't see that changing anytime soon.

I dunno. For me, that robs me of one of the reasons to play.

Anyone else feel this way?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 2, 2008)

I very much agree with that assessment, and I also don't forsee us as getting more persuasive with each other as we move forward.  For instance right now, Haven would only consider going with Ashana if absolutely everyone else did, even then he would have a major issue with it and would be trying to convince them not to do it.  Ultimately it seems like we are in for a pointless debate about every little thing until eventualy Vanifae gets fed up and just moves the story along to the next point we have to decide stuff and then we do it again.


----------



## Victim (Mar 2, 2008)

And if people can't agree, then the easiest way to do something to do it by one's self.  Thus further splitting the group.


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 3, 2008)

I am working to get the group together, its one of the reasons I introduced Ashana.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

I know. I didn't mean to make it sound like it was your fault either, Vanifae.

I was kind of hoping we might escape the shackles of RP in here to work out a solution that we can all be happy with, IC. Assuming, of course, that we're in agreement that there is a problem  in the first place.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 3, 2008)

I've been thinking about this too, and it's one of the reasons I normally prefer games where everyone establishes a good reason to put up with each other ahead of time. 

On the other hand, I'm having a great time with my character - a great time that's pretty much completely demolished every time Alan has to deal with the rest of the characters. I mean, I haven't even been doing more than glancing at what's going on with the rest of the group because it's the difference between a quirky, cheerful place and a dark, aggressively paranoid one that hasn't meshed right from day one. I _thought_ that was the rationale for Dee - to push that tone so far that characters softened their tone and countered her, but instead it seems like she's just keyed up everyone even further. That's also the reason I had Alan offer to take Dee for treatment, to remove a bandwagon voice from the clique. And that's what the rest of the party seems like: a really nasty high school clique or something.  Jocks versus Geek? Anyways, I've been hoping that the tone of the rest of the group would settle down, adding Alan to the group right now just seems like the quickest way to get me to exit the game because I'm not having fun. 

If that's the goal, I can leave more gracefully than that by simply stopping posting. I'm sure some people have worked out just what they'd like to do if Alan were an NPC.    

I also think that sometimes people (myself included) have been pushing the dialogue a bit quickly just because we can. I sometimes feel like we're outracing the GM's ability to interject with some tangent-inducing tidbits, and ending up in worse positions that we might otherwise be. I can't believe I'm saying that a PbP game might want to slow down, but...


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

lol

It's funny you should put it that way...

The impression I've had since...well, almost from the start is that your character (and only your character) pretty much hates the rest of us and while he doesn't necessarily want to see them dead, he has zero respect for any of us and wishes to spent no time with them.

Far from just "not trusting," mind you, because obviously none of us know who to trust. But given the choice between coming with us and -facing what seemed to be extremely dangerous people- by all available evidence...he chose to stay.

That sends a pretty powerful "go hang" message to me. 

I've been sitting here trying to work out why exactly Alan has this weird ill will towards us. Now it turns out you think we have ill will towards him.

Which I guess some of us do...though I think it has a lot to do with blabbing about us to people we thought (and kind of still do) meant us harm.

It's like we've been on completely different frequencies here...

And getting OOC a little, as far as game tone goes...I never thought this was meant to be a quirky cheerful lighthearted game. I don't really think I'd enjoy it if it were.

So maybe that's part of the issue...we're playing at least two -entirely different-, and not terribly compatible, games!

The question becomes, what can we do about it?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 3, 2008)

Ian is a team player, and has always followed the majority. He try to soften and pacified the choice the group make but he will follow into action if needed. Also, where everyone have difficulty to understand each other, Ian can do it with one touch, which is really great. The last contact with Dee sundenly changed his perception of her.

By the way... waiting to see what the use my power will do on her.


----------



## Vanifae (Mar 3, 2008)

James Heard said:
			
		

> I've been thinking about this too, and it's one of the reasons I normally prefer games where everyone establishes a good reason to put up with each other ahead of time.
> 
> On the other hand, I'm having a great time with my character - a great time that's pretty much completely demolished every time Alan has to deal with the rest of the characters. I mean, I haven't even been doing more than glancing at what's going on with the rest of the group because it's the difference between a quirky, cheerful place and a dark, aggressively paranoid one that hasn't meshed right from day one. I _thought_ that was the rationale for Dee - to push that tone so far that characters softened their tone and countered her, but instead it seems like she's just keyed up everyone even further. That's also the reason I had Alan offer to take Dee for treatment, to remove a bandwagon voice from the clique. And that's what the rest of the party seems like: a really nasty high school clique or something.  Jocks versus Geek? Anyways, I've been hoping that the tone of the rest of the group would settle down, adding Alan to the group right now just seems like the quickest way to get me to exit the game because I'm not having fun.
> 
> ...



 Ultimately this game is about the group, and I would rather focus on the groups interactions more so then the individual, though i do have individual storylines brewing for each character.

If you think you will have less fun interacting with the group then I am not sure if I can fix that.  But I think integrating the group as whole is the way I want to go.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

Arr, I too would like the group to be together...but I'd like to avoid losing anyone!

Surely we can reach a middle ground in the game's tone, so James doesn't feel like he's suffocating in angst, but the rest of us don't feel like it's become a farce or parody.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 3, 2008)

I've thought about it and it's probably just best if I bow out of this one. The whole farce/parody comments probably show more than anything else we've just got a complete disconnect about where each other are coming from, and with the GM pushing to consolidate the group I think I've eked out as much fun from the game as I'm going to. Anyways, it just seems like effort, and this is already my second PbP game I've got going on - I hope everyone has an excellent time.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 3, 2008)

Meep. Don't leave just because I was trying to poke a little fun by exagerrating.

The 'farce/parody' thing was meant as jesting hyperbole, not an honest assessment of what you were saying.

I didn't mean to offend with it.

It might be a little effort, but I'm sure whatever differences we all have can be resolved if we give it a try.

Don't give up so soon!


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 3, 2008)

Haven has had to become a bit darker mmore quickly than I would have liked, but I don't have a problem with that.  The game was described as a mix of rather dark shows so it isn't like we were uninformed.  The reason Haven doesn't like Alan, is that the guy pretty much ignores what the rest of the characters say and talks to them like he thnks they are infants or small children and he takes actions that could hurt everyone regardless of what the group thinks.


----------



## Victim (Mar 5, 2008)

Now James has dropped out of both games I play in.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 5, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Now James has dropped out of both games I play in.




That's quite the habit.

Maybe you should apologize for all those horrible things you said to him.


----------



## James Heard (Mar 5, 2008)

Victim said:
			
		

> Now James has dropped out of both games I play in.



Sorry...   

I wouldn't read too much into it - this drop-out has more to do with simplification for the other players and GM than dissatisfaction, and the hair-tearing frustration in the other game had very little to do with anything but specific personality conflicts that I should have been proactive enough to avoid in the first place when I recognized them in character creation. 

Good gaming!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2008)

Okay, I'm a coward.  So sue me. 

Let's find out if there's a sniper waiting to pick us off as we crawl out from the wreckage. Unfortunately, the public place and our long-term strategic goals are really cramping my style.


----------



## Victim (Mar 22, 2008)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Okay, I'm a coward.  So sue me.
> 
> Let's find out if there's a sniper waiting to pick us off as we crawl out from the wreckage. Unfortunately, the public place and our long-term strategic goals are really cramping my style.




Ian already left the vehicle and hasn't been shot yet.


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 22, 2008)

Yeah. How else did you think I was going to find out?


----------



## Velmont (Mar 22, 2008)

Ian never rhought about that. He is a bit selfless and think that his power can come to an help. He will probably fall unconscious if no one stop him after using too many time his healing power.


----------



## Velmont (Mar 27, 2008)

I'll be inactive for the week-end. I'll be on a trip to Boston and far away from a computer.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 1, 2008)

Seems like its starting to fade away. Pity.


----------



## Velmont (Apr 1, 2008)

Yeah, just as things started to get interesting. Well, they were already interesting...


----------

